# Billig war gestern? Ist das Teure wirklich besser?



## SpeedBoy (7. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

hÃ¤tte gerne mal von euch gewusst, ob die Markenbekleidung (Gore, Vaude etc) wirklich ihr Geld wert ist.

Fahre zur Zeit noch mit Aldi/Lidl Klamotten rum, fÃ¼r den Preis auch ganz  ok, aber man merkt halt einfach, das es nicht 100%ig ist.

Kleines  Beispiel: Die NÃ¤hte der Radhosen geben nach nicht mal 6 Monaten auf. In  der Softshelljacke ist es zwar warm, aber der SchweiÃ kann nicht raus  und es tropft schon fast aus den Ãrmeln. 

KÃ¶nnen das die Markenklamotten wirklich besser? 

Ich meine zwischen nicht mal 20â¬ fÃ¼r die Aldisoftshelljacke und gut 150â¬ fÃ¼r das Markenzeug ist schon ein groÃer Unterschied. 

Da will man natÃ¼rlich auch entsprechende "Leistung" vom Material sehen.
Nicht das bei der nÃ¤chsten Fahrt (mit der teuren Jacke) wieder innen alles Nass ist, oder ich die Radhosen wieder nach einem halben Jahr in die Tonne kloppen kann.

Also, kÃ¶nnen die teueren Sachen es wirklich besser?

GruÃ Christian


----------



## RetroRider (7. November 2013)

Meiner Erfahrung nach haben sowohl die billigen Discounter-Sachen als auch die Hype-Sachen ein schlechtes Preisleistungsverhältnis. (Nur halt auf unterschiedlichem Niveau.) Zufrieden bin ich bisher mit Rose und Shimano. Pearl Izumi ist auch nicht schlecht, aber kostet etwas mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (7. November 2013)

Oh, ein ganz neues, noch nie behandeltes Thema.
Ich stell mal Bier und Chips her.
Mögen die Spiele beginnen 
:beer:


----------



## cxfahrer (7. November 2013)

Ich denke das Billige ist billig, und das Gute ist gut. 
Natürlich ist das Teure teuer.
Aber wenn der Schweiss aus den aufgeplatzten Nähten tropft...


----------



## Timo S. (7. November 2013)

Die Frage, was ist teuer...Gore, Mavic und deren Preis Konsorten sind in meinen Augen in vielen Fällen ihr Geld wert und halten, auch bei täglicher Nutzung das ganze Jahr hindurch, viele Jahre. (zumindest bei mir  )
Dann gibts ja noch Assos, Rapha usw. die richtig teuer sind und in meinen Augen ihr Geld nicht mal ansatzweise wert. Das is für mich Proletenschrott...
Aber Aldiklamotten...da gruselt mich ja schon der Gedanke...

P.S. überrascht, hat mich da Mavic, immernoch bezahlbar, top Passform und sehr durchdachte Funktionen


----------



## Deleted 217350 (7. November 2013)

*Merke gut:*

Gutes muss nicht billig sein  !


----------



## Bindsteinracer (7. November 2013)

Es gibt doch E Bay,Ausverkauf und sonstiges.Und Qualität kostet nun mal.Ihr fahrt ja au keine Räder ausm Supermarkt für 180Euro....


----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. November 2013)

Teures ist nicht immer gut....
Diese Erfahrung musste ich leider schon des öfteren machen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. November 2013)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt ja au keine Räder ausm Supermarkt für 180Euro....



Woher willst du das wissen?


----------



## potsdamradler (7. November 2013)

> Fahre zur Zeit noch mit Aldi/Lidl Klamotten rum


Auch Markenhersteller produzieren für Discounter 
Getarnt als No Name oder Hausmarke


----------



## swe68 (7. November 2013)

Timo S. schrieb:


> ....
> Dann gibts ja noch Assos... die richtig teuer sind und in meinen Augen ihr Geld nicht mal ansatzweise wert. Das is für mich Proletenschrott...
> ....



Ich mag die Assos-Polster und in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Hosen ewig halten, sind sie durchaus ihr Geld wert.

Ansonsten - Ich kaufe Markenware im Ausverkauf. Alles, was ich jemals von Aldi oder Lidl oder Konsorten besaß, ist längst kaputt oder aus anderen Gründen entsorgt. Während ich teilweise Marken-Sportklamotten besitze, die >10 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (7. November 2013)

Ich halte nix von Lidl und Aldi Klamotten, das hoffe ich kann man in meinem Post rauslesen...
Markenklamotten halten bei mir auch ewig und ich nutze sie jeden Tag.
Allerdings hab ich so meine Probleme mit Assos und Co. Ich kenne niemanden deren Assos Hose lange gehalten hat. ( zumindest die vor 5 Jahre) Ich hatte 2 und beide waren deutlich schneller kaputt als der Rest meiner Hosen. Vielleicht haben sie wieder an Qualität zugelegt...
Die Jacken von denen sind in meinen Augen ne Frechheit, viel Plapla und grottige Funktion, die sie dir dann noch als was besonderes und das gehört so verkaufen wollen. Einzig die Passform ist tatsächlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben...


----------



## m-i-k-e (7. November 2013)

Billigere Klamotten müssen auch nicht unbedingt schlechter sein.
meine Aldi bike Socken für ein paar Euro tragen sich ähnlich gut wie die von Fox aus Merinowolle.


----------



## Timo S. (7. November 2013)

Ehrlich, Socken lass ich mir da ja noch gefallen, dass die taugen,aber bei den Klamotten gibts glaub ich keine Diskussion.


----------



## Xexano (7. November 2013)

Ich denke es hängt von Hersteller zu Hersteller ab! 
Ich mag z.B. Radpolster von Sugoi, alles andere hat mich nicht glücklich gemacht da die nicht nach meinen Spezifikationen zugeschnitten waren.
Haglöfs kannte ich damals nicht, kam aber darauf weil die Kleidung sich sehr gut anfühlte und ich die Verarbeitung mochte. Plus war damals sogar was reduziert... super!

Markendinger! Yup! Jedoch habe ich auch Sachen von Non-Labels oder TCM und bin mit ihnen super zufrieden. Bspw. Dickeres Fleece-Trikot von TCM -> supi! Non-Label Jacke -> supi, beste Schweißableitung und am besten waschbar von allen Dingern! Etc.

Meine Meinung generell: Egal ob da ein Markenlabel dran ist oder nicht: Es muss dem jeweiligen Nutzer ein Benefit bieten und gefallen!


----------



## Timo S. (7. November 2013)

Sugoi Polster is Top und halten auch ewig


----------



## Jocki (7. November 2013)

Bei allen Marken, die schicke Katalogfotos, Models, Homepages, Sponsoringathleten, Werbeanzeigen etc. haben, zahlt man das halt alles auch mit. Sprich der investierte Kaufpreis landet nicht zwingend primär in der Qualität der Produkte. 

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach unterscheiden sich qualitativ hochwertige Produkte primär im Schnitt, in der Komplexität der Konstruktion und praxisrelevanter Details von den günstigen Produkten. Die verwendete Materialqualität ist dann eher das Tüpfelchen auf dem "i". 

Ich habe z.B. erst letztens eine Jacke von directAlpine, einem tschechischem Hersteller mit gutem P/L Verhältnis seziert. Der Schnitt dieser Jacke ist für mich z.B sehr gut. Dafür hat die Kapuze konstruktive Schwächen und nach lösen der Tapes die die Nähte versiegeln kamen darunter einfache Nähte zum Vorschein. Dem Preis einfach angemessen.

Die weiter oben kritisierte Marke Rapha, liefert im Gegensatz dazu, hervorragende Verarbeitungsqualität zumindest bei deren "Freizeitkleidung". So saubere Nähte, handwerkliches Können, Liebe zum Detail und angepasste Materialauswahl findet man heutzutage selten. Den Namen bezahlt man zweifellos mit.

Die momentane Entwicklung im Bereich "Funktionskleidung" in Richtung "Light and Fast" verhindert halt auch langlebige und robuste Produkte. Dünne Stoffe und sparsame Nähte sorgen eben nicht für lange Lebensdauer. Wir erwarten doch aber auch nicht, dass UL-Carbonlenker einen heftigen Sturz übersteht.

Letzen Endes muss jeder selbst wissen welche Prioritäten er bei der Wahl seiner Kleidung setzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (8. November 2013)

Ich sehe das mit der Freizeitkleidung mittlerweile auch sehr skeptisch.

Klar, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal heisst es immer. Und teuer heisst nicht immer gut.
Man soll also preiswert kaufen. Der Preis entspreche bitte der Qualität.
Aber die kriegt man heute nicht immer, auch bei entsprechendem Preis.

Meine teuren Specialized Handschuhe haben genau 10km gehalten und sind oben komplett aufgegangen. Beim Genussradeln an der Isar. Montagsmodell? Nein, das war schon das 2. Paar nach dem Garantietausch im Laden.

Meine neue Gonso Hose hat ihr schickes Logo am Hintern nach genau 1 Ausfahrt verloren und dies hängt nun in Fetzen runter. Im Internet beschweren sich Leute, daß die Fäden entlang des Polsters aufreissen. Beim Nachchecken sehe ich das auch bei meiner. Sie hat ca. 200km hinter sich.

Mittlerweile bin ich mehr der Überzeugung, daß ich mir eher Klamotten von "Echten" Outdoor Herstellern kaufe, die ihre Sachen seit Ewigkeiten auch im Extremsport verkaufen und nicht Fashionware für den Trendsport. Da tummeln sich einfach zuviele Trittbrettfahrer. Mit meinen Erfahrungen mit Maloja will ich erst gar nicht anfangen. Die taugen nur für die Eisdiele und Genussradeln entlang der Isar.

Ein Bekannter gab mir Tipps für Engelbert-Strauss, die Industriekleidung verkaufen für Bauarbeiter. Anscheinend ist das echt robustes Zeugs. Hat da einer vielleicht Erfahrung mit der Marke?


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. November 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter gab mir Tipps für Engelbert-Strauss, die Industriekleidung verkaufen für Bauarbeiter. Anscheinend ist das echt robustes Zeugs. Hat da einer vielleicht Erfahrung mit der Marke?


 
strauss hat nicht unbedingt mit Bauarbeitern zu tun.
 ist wie andere firmen auch ein berufsbekleidungshersteller in bishen modischer, früher haben sie den ruf gehabt günstig zuverlässige Kleidung zu machen.
mittlerweile konzentrieren sie sich mehr auf modisch und profitieren von der erworbenen Bekanntheit.

das zeug ist deutlich teuerer geworden als einst und von der Qualität hats auch nachgelassen leider.


ich sehs ähnlich wie mucpaul, im radbereich ist abzocke gang und gebe da die Nutzer mehr wer auf nen markenstempel geben als auf ordentliches zeug.
in anderen bereichen wie outdoor werden schwarze schafe oder mangelhafte Hersteller mehr als schnell liegen gelassen, da steht zumindest noch immer die Qualität und Funktionalität im vordergrung.

am rad nutz ich dacher prinzipiel seit jahren keine"rad" Bekleidung, sondern greife von haus aus zu ordentlichem zeug.


----------



## SpeedBoy (8. November 2013)

Danke für eure Meinungen.

Werde einfach mal ein paar Läden abklappern und schauen, was die für Angebote haben. 
Wenn was passendes dabei ist -> kaufen und hoffentlich lange freude dran haben. 

Aldi und Co. kenne ich ja jetzt schon. Nun sind mal die Markensachen dran. Am besten man macht sich wohl selber ein Bild, weil jeder ist da etwas anders.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. 
Denke das Thema ist nicht ganz unspannend. Falls doch, auch egal. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## duc-mo (8. November 2013)

Ich hab ein Softshell von Lidl und eine von Vaude die ca. 70â¬ teurer war. Beide haben etwa das gleiche Gewicht und eine Ã¤hnliche "WÃ¤rmeleistung". 
Mit der Jacke vom Lidl kann ich keine 10Minute biken, da lÃ¤uft mir sofort die BrÃ¼he und wenn ich im Winter bei 5-10Â°c den ReiÃverschluss aufgemacht habe ist mir von der "Dampfwolke" sofort die Brille angelaufen. Ich hab die Jacke vielleicht vier fÃ¼nf mal getragen, jetzt nutze ich sie als Arbeitsjacke... Die "Membran" gleicht einer Plastikfolie, selbst in meiner Regenjacke (Goretex) komme ich nicht so ins schwitzen wie mit der Softshell.
Die Vaude konnte ich heute auch bei 15Â°c tragen und hab die Temperatur wunderbar durch das Ãffnen des ReiÃverschluss regulieren kÃ¶nnen. Den Preis war sie definitiv wert!

FunktionsunterwÃ¤sche hab ich auch schon vom Lidl / Aldi gekauft. Im Vergleich zur "Markenware" ist nur der Schnitt zu bemÃ¤ngeln, der ist einfach unfÃ¶rmig, ansonsten taugen die Sachen...


----------



## xc_fahrer (9. November 2013)

Aldi und Lidl scheiden bei mir allein schon wegen des Zirkuszeltschnitts aus. Derjenige, dem das Zeug paßt, sollte sich dringend über eine Schlankheitskur Gedanken machen.


----------



## MucPaul (9. November 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Aldi und Lidl scheiden bei mir allein schon wegen des Zirkuszeltschnitts aus. Derjenige, dem das Zeug paßt, sollte sich dringend über eine Schlankheitskur Gedanken machen.



Du hast mich beleidigt!! 




... obwohl das mit der Schlankheitskur eigentlich eine passende Idee wäre.


----------



## xc_fahrer (9. November 2013)

Wieso beleidigt? "Radsportliche Figur" und "a gschdandns Mannsbuid" sind halt Antipoden. Ich mach dafür in der Lederhosn keine gute Figur (daher hab ich gar keine).


----------



## Kordl (9. November 2013)

Es gibt aber bei Aldi bzw. Lidl-Produkten unterschiede.

Hab ne 3 Jahre altes Windstopper-Unterhemd von Carne (glaub Aldi) fürs MTB-Fahren und das ist Winddicht und Atmungsaktiv (für meine Zwecke).

Letztes Jahrt hab ich mir das "Gleiche" wieder gekauft aber das ist wie ne Mülltüte. Winddicht ist klar aber nicht mehr Atmungsaktiv -> Sauna.


Bei der Softshelljacke von Carne hatte ich vor 3 Jahren auch Glück, mit der kann man 1,5 Stunden biken ohne zu "Ersticken".

Glaub das kommt immer drauf an von wehm sie die Charge herstellen lassen.

Tom


----------



## dorfmann (9. November 2013)

Kommt halt auch auf den Einsatzzweck an.
Für den Hobbyradfahrer, der am Wochenende mal ne 3-Stundentour macht, reichen die LIDL Klamotten völlig aus. 
Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei den Crivit Klamotten ist schon top.

Wer intensiven Radsport betreibt, sollte sich haltbarere Klamotten zulegen und etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (9. November 2013)

Kordl schrieb:


> Es gibt aber bei Aldi bzw. Lidl-Produkten unterschiede.
> 
> Hab ne 3 Jahre altes Windstopper-Unterhemd von Carne (glaub Aldi) fürs MTB-Fahren und das ist Winddicht und Atmungsaktiv (für meine Zwecke).
> 
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich. Hatte mit Aldi schon Glück aber genauso auch Pech gehabt. Neben der Funktion ist auch die Verarbeitung Glückssache. Aus diesem Grund kaufe ich keine Bikeklamotten beim Discounter mehr. Sehe aber in der Regel nicht ein die regulären Mondpreise für Radklamotten von verschiedenen Herstellern zu zahlen. Konzentriere mich daher auf Angebote und Auslaufmodelle.

Es grüßt Euer Captain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (9. November 2013)

Ich denke auch, dass es je nach Hersteller bei den Aldi / Lidl Klamotten deutliche Unterschiede gibt. Entweder man hat Glück oder nicht... 

Bei "Markenbekleidung" hatte ich noch nicht den Fall das die Funktion nicht in Ordnung war. Man sollte halt darauf achten dass die Klamotten wirklich für den Einsatzzweck ausgelegt sind... Ich hab z.B. eine lange Regenüberhose vom Aldi die beim Trecking oder Motorrad fahren super funktioniert. Zum Biken ist sie dagegen ungeeignet, weil das Material am Arsch nur einlagig ist und durch die viele Bewegung das Wasser doch eindringt. In meiner kurzen Endura Bikeregenhose hatte ich dagegen noch nie nen nassen Arsch. ABER, meine Haglöfs Lim mit Goretex ist nach 5Jahren auch im nicht mehr perfekt dicht, einer ultraleichten einlagigen Regenjacke kann ich das aber verzeihen. Zumal ich die SEHR viel trage!


----------



## Mount_ak (9. November 2013)

Outdoorbekleidungshersteller wie Vaude lassen sich ihre Ware leider (zu)gut bezahlen. Aber es ist halt meiner Meinung nach *meistens* ein merkbarer Qualitätsunterschied zu Lidl&Co Produkten.


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass es je nach Hersteller bei den Aldi / Lidl Klamotten deutliche Unterschiede gibt. Entweder man hat Glück oder nicht...


 
stimmt, da sollten man am besten nachfragen was von den Sachen taugt und was nicht. ist aber auch kein Fachgeschäft solltest bedenken.

hier geht's ja nicht um Aldi vs alle marken, sondern die frage günstige Sachen gegen teure im allgemeinen.

nimm als anderes Beispiel mal decathlon ebenfalls ein sportdiscounter mit x1000 Artikeln für unzählige Sportarten.

kosten bei decathlon genauso nix wie lidl,aldi, und co, dort ist aber ziemlich alles erstklassig, ich hab von dort noch nie was bekommen was ansatzweise Kritik offen lässt.
genauso hab ich von dem sportdiscounter schon Sachen bekommen wo selbst markenprodukte nicht mithalten können.

ich finds bishen daneben wenn man einen Fehlkauf den man mal in nem lebensmittelgeschäft "lidl,aldi" gemacht hat als Referenz für alle günstig Sachen nimmt und damit alles verallgemeinert.

die kehrseite der Medaille bei marken:
im markenberreich wird mittlerweile die Dummheit vieler kunden zu sehr ausgenutzt und nur noch zur abzockerei verwendet.


----------



## vitaminc (9. November 2013)

Und ohne die Marken gäbe es die billigen und zugleich guten Produkte nicht


----------



## haekel72 (9. November 2013)

Ich habe viele Sachen von Vaude, Gore usw. Die sind schon Gut, die Oberbekleidung von Aldi werde ich nicht mehr tragen. Für Kurz Touren okay aber nicht für regelmäßige trips durch Wind- und Wetter. Die Funktionskleidung für "Unten drunter" von Aldi finde ich echt Klasse und werde die auch immer wieder kaufen. Die Winterhandschuhe sind auch okay!  

Also Aldi ab- das Passt schon


----------



## beetle (9. November 2013)

Kleines Beispiel: Gore Regenjacke (von Berghaus) war nach 4 Jahren undicht geworden. War das günstigste Gore Membran. Das ist bekannt dafür, dass es bei starker Beanspruchung kaput geht. So aber auch andere Produkte zum Beispiel von Vaude die nur 1-Lagig sind. Dafür halt sehr leicht und kleines Packmaß - super für den Alpencross. Wie auch immer... Ich habe es reklamiert und eine neue Jacke bekommen. 

Anderes Beispiel: Lowa Bergschuhe, steigeisenfest. Nach nem Tag im Regen hatte ich vorn ein Fuß nass. Also Hochgebirge mit strömenden Regen. Daheim reaklamiert, nach 3 Wochen neue Schuhe gehabt. Meine Gore Active Hose und Gore Pro Jacke haben mich innen übrigens sehr gut trocken gehalten. 

Letztendlich muss man sich die Frage stellen, ob man es braucht. Für gelegendlich brauchst du kein Gore Pro. Was aber rausgeschmissenes Geld ist, sind Aldi Regenjacken. Da kannst du gleich eine Plastiktüte tragen. Hatte ich mal, muss ich nicht mehr haben. Vor langer Zeit hatte ich mal von Aldi ein langes Trikot. Das hat sich sehr schöm mit Schweiß voll gesogen und ist nicht getrocknet. Die passform einer langen Thermo Hose von Aldi war auch der Horror. Habe die damals zurück gebracht. 

Andere kommen angeblich mit klar. Ich nicht.


----------



## MucPaul (9. November 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Kleines Beispiel: Gore Regenjacke (von Berghaus) war nach 4 Jahren undicht geworden. War das günstigste Gore Membran. Das ist bekannt dafür, dass es bei starker Beanspruchung kaput geht. So aber auch andere Produkte zum Beispiel von Vaude die nur 1-Lagig sind. Dafür halt sehr leicht und kleines Packmaß - super für den Alpencross. Wie auch immer... Ich habe es reklamiert und eine neue Jacke bekommen.
> 
> Anderes Beispiel: Lowa Bergschuhe, steigeisenfest. Nach nem Tag im Regen hatte ich vorn ein Fuß nass. Also Hochgebirge mit strömenden Regen. Daheim reaklamiert, nach 3 Wochen neue Schuhe gehabt. Meine Gore Active Hose und Gore Pro Jacke haben mich innen übrigens sehr gut trocken gehalten.
> 
> ...



Da musst Du mal schauen, welche aktuelle Gore Membran Du hast. Die waren früher Polyurethan basiert. Und PU ist nicht langzeitstabil, sondern zerbröselt zu Staub. Das PU Problem habe ich derzeit mit dem Wohnzimmerteppich, der nun raus muss.

Die ganz aktuellen Gore membranen sind wirklich super dampfdurchlässig. Wie lange die halten, weiss man aber erst in ein paar Jahren.

Wie man auf der ISPO von vielen Beiträgen ersehen konnte, ist der Trend ganz klar zu leicht und modisch. Schwere, haltbare Qualität wie früher bleibt da auf der Strecke. Die Hersteller juckt es auch nicht, denn sie wollen ja verkaufen.

Wenn Du wissen willst, ob eine Crane Sports gut ist, oder die "teuere" North Face aus eBay zum Schnäppchen (Made in Bangladesh), dann halt die Jacke über kochendes Wasser und schau im Gegenlicht, wie viel Dampf durch geht. Das gibt einen Aufschluss auf die Membran.


----------



## Normansbike (9. November 2013)

Bin ja eher ein Markentyp, besser verarbeitet, bessere Passform, bessere Optik.
Aber leider musste ich bei der Marke Ma.ic , ihr wisst schon, feststellen das die Jacken Schrott sind. Auch die shima.o war nicht viel besser.
Die billige Softschell Jacke von Aldi ist 2,5 Jahre alt und hält.
140 zu 14 sind dann auch noch ein Aspekt.


----------



## FoxCrow (9. November 2013)

> schicke Katalogfotos, Models, Homepages, Sponsoringathleten, Werbeanzeigen etc



Ja, das stimmt schon.
Aber, etwas, was mir früher eher wurscht war, die größeren Firmen investieren auch viel in die Entwicklung neuer Schnitte und Materialien. Im Outdoorbereich ist Arc´teryx dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Unter den guten so ziemlich die teuersten, haben dafür aber auch eine Menge Dinge erfunden, die später von vielen bis allen kopiert werden, z.B. wasserdichte Reißverschlüsse - es lebe die Jacke ohne Abdeckstoff überm RV - um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen. Oder Softshell.
Man kann sowas ja u.U. unterstützenswert finden.

Andere Firmen fingen an, mit recycelten (und recycelbaren) Materialien zu arbeiten
 - Aldi und Co. waren das sicher nicht.
Die leben davon, dass die Fabrik in Fernost ihnen das von den "Großen" abgeguckte Know How und die benötigte Technik zum Spottpreis zur Verfügung stellt.

Nicht alles, was teuer ist, ist Abzocke. Nicht alles, was teuer ist, ist gut, und nicht alles, was billig ist, ist schlecht.
Ich hab aber oft billig und schlecht gekauft und musste dann doch nochmal und diesmal was vernünftiges kaufen, dass ich zu der Erkenntnis kam, ich kann mir billig kaufen nicht leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (9. November 2013)

FoxCrow schrieb:


> Nicht alles, was teuer ist, ist Abzocke. Nicht alles, was teuer ist, ist gut, und nicht alles, was billig ist, ist schlecht.



Damit wäre dann wohl alles wesentliche gesagt


----------



## Deleted 224116 (9. November 2013)

"Billig war gestern? Ist das Teure wirklich besser?"

Die Frage kann man nur so beantworten:

Teures *kann *besser sein, muss aber nicht
Gleichzeitig ist billig nicht *immer *gleich schlecht, manchmal aber schon.

Beispiel FIVE TEN, die 120 Euro für ein paar Schuhe ist ne Stange Geld. Meiner Meinung nach haben sich die Euros aber gelohnt, weil die Verarbeitung super ist und der grip auf den Pedalen unschlagbar.
Der Unterschied zu meinen 20 Euro Sneakern ist deutlich spürbar.


Anderes Beispiel Bike Shorts: Ich fahre seit Ewigkeiten mit einer uralten Cargoshort durch die Gegend, vor 10 Jahren mal bei C&A gekauft. Die Hose war relativ günstig und bis heute löst sich an dem Teil nicht ein einziger Faden, der Reißverschluss funktioniert wie am ersten Tag und Knöpfe ebenfalls. Die Hose hat schon einiges durchgemacht und ich bin mir sicher dass es eine 100 Euro Hose kaum besser kann.


Also man kann festhalten dass es nicht immer teuer sein muss. Manchmal ist es aber so, dass der hohe Preis tatsächlich mehr Qualität oder Funktionalität mit sich bringt.

Eine allgemeine Aussage kann man da nicht treffen, jeder muss bei seinen eigenen Klamotten eigene Erfahrungen machen. Es kann höchstens mal ein guter Tipp aufgeschnappt werden.


----------



## kleinbiker (9. November 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> ... Derjenige, dem das Zeug paßt, sollte sich dringend über eine Schlankheitskur Gedanken machen.





Ok, dann weis ich ja jetzt, dass ich die nicht probieren muss.

Meine Erfahrungen mit Gore & Assos:
Für alles Windstopperprodukte die ich habe gilt: Top Atmungsaktiv, top Winddicht
- 1x Gore Windstopper Jacke ca. 10 Jahre regelmäßiger Gebrauch, jeden Cent wert! Keine Mängel in 10 Jahren!
- 1x Gore Windstopper Jacke 2 Jahre alt, (noch) wenig getragen, Eigenschaften wie oben
- 1x Gore Phantom Trikot: 8 Jahre, Mittlerweile am Kragen und Ärmelbündchen etwas abgenutzt, sehr viel getragen (Lieblingstrikot)
- 1x Gore Phantom Trikot: 6 Jahre, Zustand top, viel getragen
- 1x Gore Phantom Trikot: 4 Jahre, eine Naht an der Trikottasche geht auf, sonst absolut OK
- 1x Gore Phantom Trikot: 1 Jahr alt, und alles bestens
- 1x Gore Wintertrikot: ca. 14 Jahre alt, Elastan in den Bündchen nicht mehr elastisch
- 1x Gore Wintertrikot: ca. 3 Jahre alt, alles top
- div. Odlo Unterhemden und -Hosen, 1-10 Jahre alt, alle viel getragen, an einem Winterunterhemd hat sich eine Naht geöffnet, die Hosen beginnen am Bündchen auszuleiern
- ca. 6 kurze Assos Hosen. Bei den älteren wird der Stoff dünner und die Polster lassen in ihrer Wirkung nach, teils sehr viel gefahren!
- 2x Lange Assos Witnerhosen-Hosen, ca. 7 Jahre alt, jeweils an beiden Hosen eine am defekten Sattel durchgescheuerte Stelle, Eine Hose wurde kostenlos durch Assos repariert. sonst Spitze.
- 1x 3/4 Hose Assos, ca. 1,5 Jahre alt, alles Top
- 3x Gore-Tex Gore Jacken: bis 15 Jahre alt, allesamt nach ein paar Jahren und Wäschen nicht mehr dauerhaft dicht, im Neuzustand Top.
- 3x Winddichte Team-Jacken, leider wenig winddicht und in 2 von 3 Fällen auch nicht wirklich Atmungsaktiv
- div. Team/Werbetrikots, allesamt wenig getragen aber alle ohne Mängel
- 1x Oakley Brille, ca. 12 Jahre alt und immer noch top und auf JEDER Tour getragen, da Brillenstärke drinn, also insgesamt über 80.000 km!

Für mich zahlt sich Qualität aus und der Preis lohnt sich sehr wohl!

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. November 2013)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> ...
> - 1x Gore Phantom Trikot: 8 Jahre, Mittlerweile am Kragen und ÃrmelbÃ¼ndchen etwas abgenutzt, sehr viel getragen (Lieblingstrikot)
> - 1x Gore Phantom Trikot: 6 Jahre, Zustand top, viel getragen
> - 1x Gore Phantom Trikot: 4 Jahre, eine Naht an der Trikottasche geht auf, sonst absolut OK
> ...


 
ok du zÃ¤hlt hier von oben nach unten unmassen "Ã¼berteuerter" Trikots auf, die frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter zerfallen, ist bei jeder Bekleidung so sind ja gebrauchsgegenstÃ¤nde.
ich hab beispielsweise ein polyesterleibchen"trikot" vom kik hat damals um die 2-3â¬ gekostet ist gut 7-9 jahre alt und noch 1a in Ordnung.
daher erschliest sich mir die auflistung ned ganz.

und drunter dann der satz QualitÃ¤t zahlt sich fÃ¼r dich aus....?
somit deine Definition: Ã¼berteuert=QualitÃ¤t? richtig verstanden?


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. November 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter gab mir Tipps für Engelbert-Strauss, die Industriekleidung verkaufen für Bauarbeiter. Anscheinend ist das echt robustes Zeugs. Hat da einer vielleicht Erfahrung mit der Marke?



Jede Menge. Ja, die Sachen sind robust. 

Aber sie schreiben auch bei praktisch jedem Teil atmungsaktiv dabei, und das ist kein einziges der Teile die ich habe oder hatte > Hosen, Regenjacke, winddichte Fleecejacke, Softshelljacke, Fleecepullis, Polohemden etc. Winddicht und absolut wasserdicht > ja. Aber atmungsaktiv weniger als ein 2 Aldi Teil.

Die Polos trage ich gerne im Alltag und die Hosen hatte ich früher zum Geocachen. Meine Regenjacke hab ich noch, aber da ich 13kg abgenommen habe musste was neues her, und das war dann eine "richtige" Radregenjacke von Vaude, die ich nun auch im Alltag mit benutze.

Ansonsten hab ich mich von Lidl und Konsorten komplett verabschiedet. Stinkt alles im Laden immer widerlich nach Chemie. Dann kauf ich lieber Markenzeugs im Sonderangebot. Hab vieles von Gore, alles zu je 50% geschossen. Diverses von Sugoi, etliches was ich auch im Alltag oder beim Wandern nutze von Craft, hier und da Odlo, diverses von Vaude. 

Bin bislang sehr zufrieden mit Qualität und dem Preis, da ich wie gesagt oft und gern im Schlussverkauf und bei Sonderangeboten zuschlage...


----------



## duc-mo (9. November 2013)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich mich von Lidl und Konsorten komplett verabschiedet. Stinkt alles im Laden immer widerlich nach Chemie.



Eine Gore die frisch aus der Großverpackung kommt, riecht auch nicht anders! Im Fachhandel hängen die Sachen halt ein paar Tage ohne Folie am Haken, da ist der Geruch dann einfach schon verflogen und wir bekommen nichts mehr davon mit. Bei Lidl kommen die Sachen dagegen direkt aus der Großverpackung in die Auslage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (10. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Damit wäre dann wohl alles wesentliche gesagt



Deshalb sage ich ja auch immer. Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal.
Man soll preiswert kaufen. Also etwas, was den Preis auch Wert ist.

Ein gut geschnittene Alditex Jacke für EUR 19,- ist preiswert. Eine echte GoreTex für EUR 129,- sicherlich auch. Die Qualitätsansprüche sind da total unterschiedlich, je nach Preisklasse.


----------



## kleinbiker (10. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ok du zählt hier von oben nach unten unmassen "überteuerter" Trikots auf, die früher oder später zerfallen, ist bei jeder Bekleidung so sind ja gebrauchsgegenstände.
> ich hab beispielsweise ein polyesterleibchen"trikot" vom kik hat damals um die 2-3 gekostet ist gut 7-9 jahre alt und noch 1a in Ordnung.
> daher erschliest sich mir die auflistung ned ganz.



Hi,

naja, es gab ja auch weiter oben im Thema Berichte zu Produkten, bei denen sich nach 1/2 Jahr die Nähte auflösen, in denen wegen mangelnder Atmungsaktivität von innen das Wasser runter läuft, etc.
Im Vergleich dazu, sind meine aufgelisteten Teile top. Dass da nach ein paar Jahren des teils sehr intensiven Gebrauchs auch mal Verschleißspuren zu finden sind ist klar und wurde von mir auch nicht negativ kretisiert, sondern einfach nur mal dokumentiert.

Die dünnen "Polyesterleibchen", wie du sie nennst, sind auch bei mir relativ verschleißfest, was aber auch leider daran liegt, dass ich überreichlich davon habe und zu wenig trage.



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und drunter dann der satz Qualität zahlt sich für dich aus....?
> somit deine Definition: überteuert=Qualität? richtig verstanden?



Von überteuert habe ich nicht geschrieben, ehr von jeden Cent wert! Mag sein, dass es für dich überteuert ist, weil du den Wert nicht schätzen kannst. Aber die gleiche Diskussion ließe sich aus anderen Bereichen auch führen: Autos, Möbel, Handy. Und führt zu weiter nix.

Gruß
kleinbiker


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. November 2013)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> Von Ã¼berteuert habe ich nicht geschrieben, ehr von jeden Cent wert!
> Mag sein, dass es fÃ¼r dich Ã¼berteuert ist, weil du den Wert nicht schÃ¤tzen kannst.


 
jo nur du bringst kein einziges echtes pro Argument!!!
du schreibst deine 80â¬ leibchen sind jeden Cent wert, das du sie benutzt und happy bist, nur was daran den verlangten gegenwert bringt seh ich nicht.

 ein 5â¬ leibchen hÃ¤lt genausolange, somit vÃ¶llig unverstÃ¤ndlich was an nem 15x teuereren teil"das nennt ich Ã¼berteuert" jeden Cent wert sein soll.
ausser es sieht nach 100jahren nutzung noch aus wie am ersten tag dann wÃ¼rde sich der gegenwert den man fÃ¼rs verlangte Geld bekommt......



kleinbiker schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass es fÃ¼r dich Ã¼berteuert ist, weil du den Wert nicht schÃ¤tzen kannst.


 
jo du hast recht an abzockprodukten schÃ¤tze ich den wert nicht.
mag an meiner zu objektiven Denkweise liegen und das ich mich durch Werbung/blendung nicht beeinflussen lasse.
und  ich mich nicht durch vermeindliche prestigeprodukte zur schau stellen muss.


----------



## timstruppi (10. November 2013)

So ich muß mal auch meine Senf zu diesen Thema dazu geben. Wie ich vor Jahren mit den Biken gegonnen habe, war ich Stammkunde bei ALDI und LIDL usw. Leider musste ich schnell festellen, dass Qualität und Funktionalität teilweise zu wünschen übgrig lies. Somit entschloss ich 2005 die ersten Teile von ASSOS und Gore oder damals noch adidas zu kaufen. Die ASSOS Teile sind heute noch in Betrieb und sind immer noch Top und haben sich somit bezüglich Preis/Leistung bezahlt gemacht. Bei Gore ist es fast genau so, ausser an einer Hose die nach 5 Jahren an der Naht kaputt ging. So könnte ich noch weitere Beispiele bringen. Des weiteren habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei Hochwertigen Teile oft der Kundenservice sehr kulant bezüglich alt gegen neu tauscht.
Wenn ich dann noch sehe wo Assos oder Gore seine Klamotten produzieren (EU oder Türkei ) lässt, rechtfertigt es den höhere Preis teilweise auch.
Das sind für mich Gründe, warum ich gewisse Marke immer wieder kaufe.


----------



## MucPaul (10. November 2013)

timstruppi schrieb:


> So ich muß mal auch meine Senf zu diesen Thema dazu geben. Wie ich vor Jahren mit den Biken gegonnen habe, war ich Stammkunde bei ALDI und LIDL usw. Leider musste ich schnell festellen, dass Qualität und Funktionalität teilweise zu wünschen übgrig lies. Somit entschloss ich 2005 die ersten Teile von ASSOS und Gore oder damals noch adidas zu kaufen. Die ASSOS Teile sind heute noch in Betrieb und sind immer noch Top und haben sich somit bezüglich Preis/Leistung bezahlt gemacht. Bei Gore ist es fast genau so, ausser an einer Hose die nach 5 Jahren an der Naht kaputt ging. So könnte ich noch weitere Beispiele bringen. Des weiteren habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei Hochwertigen Teile oft der Kundenservice sehr kulant bezüglich alt gegen neu tauscht.
> Wenn ich dann noch sehe wo Assos oder Gore seine Klamotten produzieren (EU oder Türkei ) lässt, rechtfertigt es den höhere Preis teilweise auch.
> Das sind für mich Gründe, warum ich gewisse Marke immer wieder kaufe.



Da muss ich Dich aber von Deiner etwas "naiven Weltansicht" zurück holen. 
Warum lassen die in Rumänien oder Bulgarien fertigen? Weil es da noch vieeeel billiger ist als aus China!
Da wird die Fabrik auf der grünen Wiese mit kräftigen Subventionen des Dorfbürgermeisters geplant, dann eine groteske EU-Strukturbeihilfe abgesaugt und dann werden ungelernte Rumänen für EUR 20,- Tageslohn zum Nähen im Sweatshop eingepfercht. So sieht das aus. Die Bedingungen für die Leute sind teils noch schlimmer als in China, wo alles perfekt durchorganisiert ist.

Schau Dir mal an, wie es NOKIA ergangen ist. Nachdem die das profitable Werk in Bochum geschlossen haben, hatten sie in Rumänien auf der grünen Wiese angefangen. Die Bedingungen vor Ort waren katastrophal für europäische Standards.

Aber weil das nun MADE in EU ist, darf Assos eine horrende Marge verlangen?
In der Türkei sieht das nicht anders aus. Ich bin dort quer durchgereist, von Istanbul bis zur irakischen Grenze. Im Ostteil (Anatolien bis Kurdistan), wo viel genäht wird, denkste Du bist in Afghanistan.

Und dass Teile, frisch ausgepackt, nach Chemie stinken ist normal. Es gab ja vor kurzem einen Ökotest für Outdoorkleidung. Alle, i.e. ALLE, Hersteller hatten chemisch stark aggressive Materialien. 
Wasch die einmal durch und lasse es ablüften.

Eine nagelneue North Face Fleece Hose gab ich mal in die einfache Handwäsche zur Sicherheit. Ich musste 3x durchspülen bis die blaue Farbe im Waschwasser endlich nach liess. Ansonsten wäre die einfach auf der Haut.


----------



## potsdamradler (10. November 2013)

Oder Knickerbocker:


 

Die helfen auch bei Durchfall, so lange man se nicht auszieht


----------



## machero (10. November 2013)

was heisst schon "teuer" ?

Richtig teuer wirds doch erst wenn man die Sachen noch in "DM" umrechnet.
Dann kostet ein einfach Gore Bike Wear Trikot (Plastik-Shirt ) 300,-DM ...also man musste quasi 30 Stunden knechten um ein einfaches Gore Shirt kaufen zu können.
Ein paar Kurzfinger-Handschuhe 80-100,- DM ...lol.
Zum Glück hatte ich zu DM-Zeiten nix angespart, und somit wurden bei mir diesbezüglich keine Werte vernichtet 

Die Gore Bike Wear Sachen sind schon sehr gut. Hat man auch lange was von.
Preisleistungssieger sind aber eher andere Marken....z.B. CRAFT.
Gerad bei Funktions-Unterwäsche bekommt man da gute Qualität und die Sachen sind noch halbwegs bezahlbar.

Letztendlich ist alles wahnsinnig überteuert wenn man bedenkt wo die Sachen hergestellt werden , und wie wenig die Menschen dort verdienen (ca. 30,- Euro/Monat).


----------



## timstruppi (10. November 2013)

Ich habe was vergessen zu meiner Aussage noch dazu zu schreiben.
" Bitte keine Belehrung über die Ausbeutung von Arbeitskräfte"
Denn die Ausbeutung fängt vor der Taustür mit dem Mitarbeiter von Hermes und DPD an.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. November 2013)

machero schrieb:


> Die Gore Bike Wear Sachen sind schon sehr gut. Hat man auch lange was von.
> Preisleistungssieger sind aber eher andere Marken....z.B. CRAFT.
> Gerad bei Funktions-Unterwäsche bekommt man da gute Qualität und die Sachen sind noch halbwegs bezahlbar.


 
genau da der Einwand, wieder die frage: wiso hat man von gore lange was davon gegenüber ne günstigen Produkt?
und craft ist ~40% billiger als gore deswegen, preisleistungs sieger???

dann nochmal die Rechnung in einfach:

5 leibchen von nem Discounter hält 5 jahre.
40-50 leibchen von sagen wir mal craft hält 6 jahre.
80 leibchen von gore hält auch gut 6 jahre.

alle drei fertigen in billiglohnländern zu spotpreisen.

 da muss man kein mategenie sein um rauszufinden welches der 3 Produkte bei Leistung vs verlangter preis siegt.
ebenfalls welches Produkt von den 3 zwar kaum Mehrwert bringt aber deftig teuer ist.
und welches dieser 3 Produkte ist dann noch eins draufsetzt und nur noch auf abzocke ausgerichtet ist?


----------



## machero (10. November 2013)

timstruppi schrieb:


> Ich habe was vergessen zu meiner Aussage noch dazu zu schreiben.
> " Bitte keine Belehrung über die Ausbeutung von Arbeitskräfte"
> Denn die Ausbeutung fängt vor der Taustür mit dem Mitarbeiter von Hermes und DPD an.



Recht hast Du 

Besonders wenn man bedenkt das inzwischwen sogar Kohlenhändler bei eBay ihre Waren anbieten, und die Paketboten dann neben den vielen Zalando-Paketen auch noch mehrere Zentner Briketts in die Wohnungen schleppen müssen 


    @Lorenz
Bezüglich "Qualität" bei Discountern kann ich nicht mitreden. Hab da noch nie solche Sachen gekauft.
Generell einfach weniger kaufen - da spart man am meisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (10. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Eine Gore die frisch aus der Großverpackung kommt, riecht auch nicht anders! Im Fachhandel hängen die Sachen halt ein paar Tage ohne Folie am Haken, da ist der Geruch dann einfach schon verflogen und wir bekommen nichts mehr davon mit. Bei Lidl kommen die Sachen dagegen direkt aus der Großverpackung in die Auslage...



Komisch, ich kaufe die Sachen immer im Versandhandel, nie im "Fachhandel" wo sie ewig hängen. Und da ist mir noch nie (!!!) was stinkendes untergekommen - beim Discounter immer, egal wa sich da angefasst hatte.


----------



## duc-mo (10. November 2013)

Du kaufst die Sachen vermutlich nicht in der Großverpackung, oder?


----------



## anderson (10. November 2013)

Immer wieder die gleiche sinnlose Diskussion.

Wenn ich mir keine Markenklamotten leisten kann, kaufe ich die vom Aldi. Dann bin ich damit zufrieden, weil ich damit zufrieden sein muss. Dann sag ich mir noch, der Rucksack aus dem Aldi sieht genauso aus, wie der von Deuter, kommt bestimmt aus der selben Fabrik (weil er ist ja auch aus China) und ist also genauso gut. Dann freue ich mich.

Wenn ich mirs leisten kann, kaufe ich mir Markenklamotten und bin eben damit zufrieden, weil ich damit zufrieden sein muss, für das Geld.

Kein Grund für Sozialneid, kein Grund für Arroganz und Angeberei. Kauft euch das, was ihr euch leisten könnt und wollt, freut euch dran, brettert damit wild durch den Wald, genießt Natur und Adrenalien.

Ich finde das eigentlich ganz ok, dass die Huberbuam und Konsorten von Adidas gesponsert werden, wenn sie mithelfen, die Produkte zu verbessern. Außerdem kosten 40 000 000 Aldiprospekte/Woche auch Geld.

Viele, die ihre Klamotten bei Aldi kaufen, würden andererseits niemals ihr Werkzeug dort kaufen, geschweige denn ihr Mountainbike, weil da dann doch wieder gilt "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal". Bei Klamotten spielt die Halbarkeit und Funktion eben nicht so die Rolle.


----------



## moxrox (10. November 2013)

Es geht nicht immer darum "ob jemand es sich leisten kann", sondern um den Zweck der Sache und Vergleichswerte.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. November 2013)

und es geht auch ned um ALDI!!!
 hier wird permanent Aldi als Maßstab für günstig genommen, ich kauf in erster Linie nur bei decathlon, vor allem sportunterwäsche und andere einfache dinge, dort ist es grossteils günstiger als beim aldi und die ware erstklassig.

bei Aldi ist Sachen begutachten und abwegen ob sichs auszahlt angesagt und vieles nicht sooo dolle, darum nicht diesen lebensmittelladen die ganze zeit als Referenz aufführen.

es geht hier ja um preiswerte sportbekleidung vs superteure, ob sichs auszahlt die Aufpreise hinzulegen und nicht "Aldi gegen den rest der welt".


----------



## timstruppi (10. November 2013)

anderson schrieb:


> Immer wieder die gleiche sinnlose Diskussion.
> 
> Wenn ich mir keine Markenklamotten leisten kann, kaufe ich die vom Aldi. Dann bin ich damit zufrieden, weil ich damit zufrieden sein muss. Dann sag ich mir noch, der Rucksack aus dem Aldi sieht genauso aus, wie der von Deuter, kommt bestimmt aus der selben Fabrik (weil er ist ja auch aus China) und ist also genauso gut. Dann freue ich mich.
> 
> ...


----------



## anderson (10. November 2013)

Wenn es um "Vergleichswerte" bei dem Thema billig oder teuer geht, fragt man besser nicht das Forum. Alleine in dem Thread habe ich noch nicht viele Vergleiche gelesen. Und wenn Vergleiche angestellt werden, subjektiviert diese meistens der Geldbeutel oder sie beruhen nicht auf selbst gemachten Erfahrungen. 

Aber bitte:
Ich habe noch kein Trikot oder Softshelljacke bei Aldi angehabt, die mir gepasst hätten. Ich habe eine lange winddichte Hose mit Einsatz (3 Jahre alt?) von Aldi. Schrott! Die Hose ist hinten zu kurz und der Einsatz sitzt da, wo ich ein Suspensorium erwarten würde. Verarbeitung (Nähte) schlecht. Außerdem eine 3/4 Laufhose. Nähte totaler Schrott. Außerdem hat sie einen ganz merkwürdigen Schnitt. Das Kordel zum verschnüren ist unbrauchbar. Überziehschuhe Aldi. Drei Jahre hintereinander gekauft. Reisverschluss hält normal eine Saison, bei den letzten (vor 2 Jahren) 3 oder 4 Ausfahrten. Socken habe ich mehrere. Werden bei mir nach paar mal waschen lapperig, kauf ich trotzdem wieder. Kurze Unterhemden von Aldi fand ich immer ganz ok. Die Langen nicht.

Ich habe hauptsächlich Markenklamotten im Schrank (wobei mir Assos definitv zu teuer ist), meist günstig gekauft. Wobei es mir völlig gleich ist, welche Marke draufsteht (nicht egal ist mir das Design). Und da kommt dann meine Aussage "Wenn man es sich leisten kann...". Der Rucksack von Aldi ist nicht der gleiche, wie der von Deuter. Textilien sind keine Kekse oder Joghurts.

Die Rechnung Aldi 5 Euro hält 5 Jahre, Gore 80 Euro 6 Jahre kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und ist eh Quatsch. Erstens stimmt die Haltbarkeit nicht mit meiner Erfahrung überein, zweitens geht es nicht nur um Haltbarkeit, sondern in erster Linie um Funktion.

Recht gute Erfahrungen habe auch ich bisher mit Klamotten von Decathlon  oder der Hausmarke von Stadler gemacht (verschiedene Radhosen, Radwinterjacke, Fleecejacke). Preislich liegen diese ja irgendwo zwischen Aldi und Markenklamotten. Die Passform ist deutlich besser und die Verarbeitung meiner Erfahrung nach auch. Aber auch da löst sich, wie auch bei manchen Markenklamotten hier und da mal Nähte.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. November 2013)

anderson schrieb:


> Die Rechnung Aldi 5 Euro hÃ¤lt 5 Jahre, Gore 80 Euro 6 Jahre kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und ist eh Quatsch.


 
ich hab gore +1 jahr zugestanden zwecks flachnÃ¤hte, und weil meine 5â¬ lieblingsshirts normale nÃ¤hte haben.
da wird ebenfalls oft rumdepatiert was den nun besser ist.
praktisch hÃ¤lt beides natÃ¼rlich gleich lang.



anderson schrieb:


> Erstens stimmt die Haltbarkeit nicht mit meiner Erfahrung Ã¼berein, zweitens geht es nicht nur um Haltbarkeit, *sondern in erster Linie um Funktion*.


 
jup,
 und tragekomfort solltest auch noch dazunehmen, genau deswegen verwende ich gÃ¼nstige.
 da kÃ¶nnten etliche der "schickimicki" teuer-teile ned mithalten.
teuere marken sind zugegeben zwar optisch oft aufgeplustert "wird deswegen in erster Linie gekauft" aber funktionell eben dÃ¼nnpfiff.


----------



## xc_fahrer (10. November 2013)

Bei Aldi kaufe ich z.B. die Radsocken. Die kosten 2,50 Euro und ich kann nicht feststellen, daß Markensocken für 15 Euro besser sind. Wegschmeißen muß ich die Dinger meist nicht, weil sie kaputt gehen, sondern weil sie beim Waschen nicht mehr richtig weiß werden (ich steh halt auf die klassichen, weißen Radsocken). 



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und es geht auch ned um ALDI!!!
> hier wird permanent Aldi als Maßstab für günstig genommen, ich kauf in erster Linie nur bei decathlon, vor allem sportunterwäsche und andere einfache dinge, dort ist es grossteils günstiger als beim aldi und die ware erstklassig


Kann man eigentlich die decathlon-Sportunterwäsche 60° waschen wie die sauteuren Odlo-Sachen? Leider geht bei den meisten Sportunterwäschen nur 40° oder gar 30° und dann fängt das Zeug bald schon im Schrank zum Stinken an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (10. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und tragekomfort solltest auch noch dazunehmen, genau deswegen verwende ich günstige.



Was auf einen durchtrainierten Körper schließen lässt


----------



## vitaminc (10. November 2013)

> da könnten etliche der "schickimicki" teuer-teile ned mithalten.



Könnte aber auch an den Maßen deines Decathlon-Bodys liegen 



> teuere marken sind zugegeben zwar optisch oft aufgeplustert "wird deswegen in erster Linie gekauft" aber funktionell eben dünnpfiff


Ach, das kann man eh nicht verallgemeinern. Marken setzen halt Trends, da geht es auch viel um Mode, Style und Design. Allein wie viele Leute ich inzwischen mit Outdoor Klamotten im Alltag sehe, zeigt dass es eben nicht nur um Funktion geht. Und ob z.B. Mammut in Sachen Verarbeitung, Qualität und Funktion besser als Decathlon ist, das mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Selten vergleicht man direkt und über eine gewisse Zeit zwei Produkte für die gleiche Anwendung.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. November 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die decathlon-Sportunterwäsche 60° waschen wie die sauteuren Odlo-Sachen? Leider geht bei den meisten Sportunterwäschen nur 40° oder gar 30° und dann fängt das Zeug bald schon im Schrank zum Stinken an.


 
das hat nix mit Herstellern zu tun, wenns 100% Polyester ist kannst es auch mit 60° und mehr waschen warum auch ned.
im Etiketten steht bei synthetik immer 30°, ist ne Absicherung der Hersteller.



anderson schrieb:


> Was auf einen durchtrainierten Körper schließen lässt


 
wie ist den das gemeint zwecks grösse?
wenn das gemeint ist da gibt's ne einfache lösung, wenns anliegend sein soll, ne nummer kleiner tragen dann ist es slimfit.

ansonsten gibt's ja zum glück selbst bei decathlon verschiedene Produktlinien mit verschiedenen schnitten.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Marken setzen halt Trends, da geht es auch viel um Mode, Style und Design.


 
da wird ein Discounter eher wenig land sehen muss ich zugestehn.
wenn man nur gut aussehen will sollte man klar zu teurem zeug greifen.

egal was ich bisher an günstigeren Produkten in der Hand hatte, vom design her ist da grossteils alles eher einfach gehalten"was ich sowiso bevorzuge" teils sogar fast ramschige wirkende möchtegernmode.
wenn ich da nur das eine oder andere Tchibo oder Aldi teil der letzten Monate bedenke, waren definitiv keine augenweiden.


----------



## mpmarv (10. November 2013)

Ich kaufe nur noch gute Klamotten, hab einfach die schnauze voll vom Billgkram!

Habe zwei billige TrÃ¤gerhosen fÃ¼r je 40â¬, an beiden ist im ersten Jahr jeweils eine Naht aufgegangen und nach 3 Stunden tut mir der Arsch weh und der Stoff saugt sich mit SchweiÃ voll! Meine Sugoi RS hat 4 LÃ¶cher durch einen Sturz und hÃ¤lt seit dem trotz alledem, das ist jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre her, insgesamt ist die Hose 4 Jahre alt. Ich kann mit der Hose Ewigkeiten und drei Tage ohne Schmerzen fahren und habe nie das GefÃ¼hl, dass ich eine Pampers trage.

Ãhnlich bei Trikots und Jacken. Diese Discountersportkleidung, die jeden Tropfen Feuchtigkeit aufnimmt und nie wieder loslassen will, widerlich!

Gleiches Thema bei Schuhen, Helmen, ....


----------



## -dave- (10. November 2013)

ich versuch da immer genau abzuwÃ¤gen. man kann das keinesfalls verallgemeinern.

z.B. hab ich eine Mavic kurze lycrahose fÃ¼rn sommer - passt super keinerlei problem damit. war im angebot deswegen hab ichs genommen. 
Aber ich hab auch eine Winterradhose von decathlon die auch super passt und nochmal 10â¬ billiger war als die mavic (obwohl lang und dickeres material)

dafÃ¼r hab ich z.B. mit softshells wieder gegenteilige erfahrungen gemacht. 2 teile vom arbeitskleidung-ausrÃ¼ster warn leider Ã¼berhaupt kein vergleich zu der bergans die ich jetzt hab. die gÃ¼nstigen teile hatten leider fast keine dampfdurchlÃ¤ssigkeit (da ist der schweiÃ regelrecht runtergetropft, kaputter reiÃverschluss usw.)

ich schlieÃ mich Ã¼brigens den bisherigen meinungen bez. decathlon an. folgende produkte kann ich empfehlen weil ich schon eins oder mehrere besitze:
Kufa-unterwÃ¤sche, merino-shirts,trikots (nicht die ganz billigen sondern das nÃ¤chst teure) lang und kurz, lycra hose lang und normale hose kurz mit innenhose (wiederum nicht die ganz billige wegen dem besseren sitzpolster), fleece in mehreren stÃ¤rken (hier kann man auch die ganz billigen nehmen),durchsichtige radbrille,handschuhe aus softshell material


was ich leider sagen muss ist, dass bei den markenherstellern viele sachen gleich mehr kosten nur weils fÃ¼rs bike sind. wenn man sich dann bei outdoor herstellern umschaut bekommt man fÃ¼rs selbe geld gleich bessere materialien. generell bin ich da aber auch immer auf der suche nach angeboten und abverkÃ¤ufen weil mir dass sonst eigentlich immer zu teuer wÃ¤re.
Manchmal machts aber sinn, z.B. eben bei jacken weil man bei geweben wie gore tex,event,pertex usw. vorher schon weiÃ was einen zu erwarten hat. auÃerdem gibts dann wieder garantie Ã¼ber mehrere jahre usw.

also der punkt worums mir geht ist: man muss einfach schauen wos sinn macht und wos keinen sinn macht. eine mischung aus discounter ware und vergÃ¼nstigeten markenartikel ist meiner meinung nach das beste.

wegen dem design ist es allerdings wirklich oft so dass markenartikelbesser ausschauen. aber ich bin ja auf keiner modenschau und z.B. simples schwarz bei den discountersachen stÃ¶rt mich ned.

edit: die ALDI (bzw. hier in Ãsterreich Hofer) Sachen kann ich ned  wirklich empfehlen. da hatte ich keine guten erfahrungen. gerade was  sitzpolster bei hosen betrifft. deswegen wÃ¼rd ich das nicht immer als  beispiel bei gÃ¼nstigen sachen hernehmen. und die artikel sind nochmal eine spur  hÃ¤sslicher als decathlon


----------



## Mount_ak (12. November 2013)

@-dave-

/sign 

Decathlon kenn ich noch garnet- mal umsehen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moxrox (12. November 2013)

Mount_ak schrieb:


> @_-dave-_
> 
> /sign
> 
> Decathlon kenn ich noch garnet- mal umsehen )



Derzeit gibt es dort ein super SchnÃ¤ppchen und ich habe selber bei Decathlon mal bestellt nachdem ich positives darÃ¼ber las. 100% Merino Wolle langarm UnterwÃ¤sche fÃ¼r nur 9,90â¬. Die Verlinkung zum Angebot habe ich in dem SchnÃ¤ppchen-Themenstrang eingetragen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. November 2013)

hab vor 6 Monaten paar davon bestellt.
 die sind erstklassig, nur peelen tun sie recht flott, ist aber ned wirklich wild besser als x-fach überteuerter markendünpfiff sind sie allemal.


----------



## payne (12. November 2013)

In den sachen in der Preisspanne von 100 Euro plus schwitze ich genau so wie in densachen von Lidl und co.


----------



## anderson (13. November 2013)

payne schrieb:


> In den sachen in der Preisspanne von 100 Euro plus schwitze ich genau so wie in densachen von Lidl und co.



Beispiele!


----------



## xc_fahrer (13. November 2013)

Am besten fährt man mit Auslaufmodellen. Ich habe mir eine Sugoi RS ZeroPlus 320 bestellt. Das ist eine der wärmsten und besten Radhosen, die es gibt, mit sagenhaft gutem Polster. Einziger Nachteil: hat  vor 3 Jahren 200 Euro gekostet. Jetzt habe ich sie für 80 Euro bekommen.


----------



## americo (13. November 2013)

teures ist nicht grundsätzlich besser, auch das kann seine tücken haben und ist dann umso schlimmer.
und teures muss man evtl. oft auch wirklich teuer kaufen, sonst können sich im fall der fälle vermeintliche schnäppchen auch als ziemlicher reinfall erweisen.

ich habe mir vor knapp 2 jahren sehr teure salomon runningschuhe gekauft- uvp. 144 euro, gekostet haben sie 105 euro.
der internet händler hatte jegliche zertifikate...

nach knapp 3 monaten hatte ein schuh ein loch, ein eindeutiger fertigungsfehler wie man mir "seitens salomon" nach einer ziemlichen tortour schriftlich bestätigte.

der händler wird offenbar "nicht offiziell" von salomon bzw. von deren vertrieb beliefert und verweigerte eine komplette rückerstattung des kaufpreises, bzw. einen vollständigen ersatz der schuhe. nach 3 monaten!!!

wobei es salomon auch nicht interessiert woher der händler seine salomon ware erhält, denn er verkauft sie ja günstiger als authorisierte händler in massen...

zudem ist es fast unmöglich jemanden "von salomon" zu erreichen.
irgendwann erhält man seitens des salomon shops den man unter der salomon site erreicht doch jemanden vom "support".
klingt ziemlich verrückt das ganze...

der wiederum erklärt, dass salomon nichts mit dem endkunden zu tun haben möchte und dass der händler zuständig ist...

ähnliches gilt übrigends auch für viele andere sportartikelhersteller wie adidas, ascis, nike...

wie's da speziell im bike sektor aussieht weis ich nicht.

hochpreisige markenware wird "günstig" verkauft, ohne jeglichen herstellersupport bei problemen.

seitens der hersteller nimmt man zwar gern irgendwie diese lukrativen geschäfte mit "zweifelhaften händlern" mit, möchte bei reklamationen aber nichts damit zu tun haben.

teures wird mangelhaft gefertigt ohne jeglichen support...

mehrere namhafte hersteller haben mir damals schriftlich bestätigt, dass sie teilweise kundenbeschwerden kennen und dass der händler nichts mit ihnen zu tun hat.
auch 2 jahre später verkauft dieser händler immer noch genauso wie damals deren produkte...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (13. November 2013)

Es geht ja hier um die Fakten, oder um bestimmte Parameter an denen man die Qualität bewerten kann, wie z.B. Atmungsaktivität, Winddichtigkeit, Temperatur und Isolationsfähigkeit, Strapazierfähigkeit ... . Wenn man jetzt wie ich, daß ganze Jahr auf dem Bike sitzt, bei Wind und Wetter unterwegs ist, also kein Gelegenheitsbiker ist, kann aus Erfahrung sagen : Aldi und Lidl-Klamotten sind für die Katz ! Ich suche mir Klamotten nach o.g. Parametern aus und da ist man halt nur in den oberen Preisklassen fündig, die man aber trotzdem hier und da als Schnäppchen ergattern kann. AAAber, was mich ärgert sind teure Klamotten deren Preis sich nach dem tollen Namen richtet.
Ich hatte mal ne Regenjacke von Mammut für  140,- , die war genauso gut/schlecht wie die Regenjacke vom Aldi (glaub so um die  10,-) ! Kein Witz ! Und da gibts bestimmt noch mehr Beispiele.


----------



## Aalex (13. November 2013)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ich denke es hängt von Hersteller zu Hersteller ab!
> Ich mag z.B. Radpolster von Sugoi, alles andere hat mich nicht glücklich gemacht da die nicht nach meinen Spezifikationen zugeschnitten waren.




die sugoi sind in der tat geil, aber das drumherum vom sitzpolster is grottig

nähte gehen auf, die logos sind nach 3 fahrten ab usw


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2013)

americo schrieb:


> der wiederum erklärt, dass salomon nichts mit dem endkunden zu tun haben möchte und dass der händler zuständig ist...
> 
> hochpreisige markenware wird "günstig" verkauft, ohne jeglichen herstellersupport bei problemen.


 
warum sollte ein weltkonzern mit dir was zu tun haben sollen?

 wenn du was bestellts oder im laden kaufst ist *immer* der Händler für dich verantwortlich, garantiefälle,usw..., das hat nie was mit nem Hersteller zu tun.

und das deine schuhe schnell kapput waren hat ebenfalls null mit dem UVP zu tun, welcher ein fiktiver wert ist der als Richtwert dienen soll.
verkaufen tun alle Verkäufer in der regel immer sehr weit unter diesem Richtwert.

und ebenfalls ist das mit diesem "den Händler kennt salomon nicht Quark".
wenn Salomon nen grosshändler oder Zwischenhändler beliefert und dieser dann an kleiner Händler verteilt warum sollte da Salomon diesen kennen?

teils gehen Produkte durch 2-3 Zwischenhändler.


----------



## Aalex (13. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> genau da der Einwand, wieder die frage: wiso hat man von gore lange was davon gegenÃ¼ber ne gÃ¼nstigen Produkt?
> und craft ist ~40% billiger als gore deswegen, preisleistungs sieger???
> 
> dann nochmal die Rechnung in einfach:
> ...



dass du keinen vorteil an mittel oder hochpreisigen produkten siehst ist ja voll ok. aber lass die leute doch einfach ihr teures zeug kaufen. was mÃ¼hst du dich so ab deinen decathlon krams so zu verteidigen? Verfolgst du damit das Ziel dein kleineren Geldeinsatz zu verteidigen und allen die bereit sind mehr kohle in die hand zu nehmen weis machen zu wollen dass sie alle doof sind und ein kik sporthemd genau so toll ist wie ein xbionic hightech hemdchen?

Das ist doch alles subjektiv und auch abhÃ¤ngig was man fÃ¤hrt und was man ebreit ist fÃ¼r gute Sachen auszugeben.

ich selbst habe auch schon alles durch. angefangen mit 600 billig hardtail und aldi klamotten und mittlerweile kosten meine beiden rÃ¤der mehr als mein 7 jahre alter cupra. gleichzeitig haben die preise der kleidung ebenso zugenommen wie die qualitÃ¤t meiner RÃ¤der. Und ich habe immer zugesehen dass ich die qualitÃ¤t die ich haben will gÃ¼nstiger bekomme. Ich habe glaube ich fÃ¼r nichts was ich fahrradmÃ¤Ãig besitze den UVP bezahlt.

Was gar nicht geht sind Radhosen vom Discounter wie aldi und Lidl. Das ist einfach MÃ¼ll. Viel zu dÃ¼nnes, weiches Polster. FÃ¼r eine 20 Km Runde auf einem 12 Kilo HT ok, aber nicht fÃ¼r einen Alpencross. Gleiches gilt fÃ¼r Regenbekleidung. Da taugen Sachen mit Membran einfach mehr. Das kann auch nicht wegdiskutiert werden. 

Meine Erfahrung sagt auch, dass eher gÃ¼nstige Klamotten schneller aus der Form sind als teure. Logos halten lÃ¤nger, Farben sind waschechter. Das TragegefÃ¼hl einer Gore Wintertight is imho auch deutich angenehmer als das einer Endura, die ein drittel kostet. Nahtbahnen sind anders gelegt. Dort wo nÃ¶tig sind windstoppermaterialien verarbeitet, die es bei Billigware gar nicht erst gibt. 

Was man von Aldi bedenkenlos kaufen kann ist sportlerunterwÃ¤sche. nutze ich zum snowboarden. da sehe ich zu der craftunterwÃ¤sche keinen nennenswerten unterschied, auÃer dass die aldisachen zu kotzen aussehen.

Thema Passform ist ein weiteres Thema, wo mittel bis hochpreisige Ware bei mir einfach gewinnt. MAn kann nicht von der Hand weisen, dass massenkompatible Ware aus dem discounter eben fÃ¼r den "ottonormalbiker" gemacht sind, der etwas adipÃ¶ser unterwegs ist. ich als mitt 20er kann damit nichts anfangen. Sitzt einfach nicht gescheit, flattert rum, zu kurze Ãrmel usw. Eine Nummer kleiner sitzt dann auch nicht besser. 

FÃ¼r den 50 JÃ¤hrigen Cube Aim Fahrer mit Wohlstandsspoiler mag das alles passen, aber fÃ¼r mich eben nicht. 

Kann ja jeder bei decathlon kaufen. ich muss es nicht aber ich muss mir auch nicht unbedingt von irgendeinem sagen lassen dass ich ja der abzockmaschinerie anheim gefallen bin ;-) Man muss immer abwÃ¤gen, was einfach nur Ã¼berteuert ist, oder was eben teuer aber auch gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (13. November 2013)

@ lorenz4510,
ich weis ja nicht wo du normalerweise einkaufst, der großteil der "seriösen händler" vor ort verkauft markenware selten "sehr weit" unter diesem richtwert.(wobei "sehr weit" ein dehnbarer begriff ist)
es sei denn es handelt sich z.b. um auslaufware.

ich kaufe meine bike klamotten häufig beim stadler, nichtmal der kann auch nur annähernd mit internethändlern mithalten, es sei denn bei aktionsware. 
trotzdem rechtfertigt das dann meist auch die preise wenn mal was ist.

garantie hat übrigends ausschliesslich was mit dem hersteller und absolut nichts mit dem händler zu tun!!!

ein seriöser händler der markenware verkauft hat i.d.R. auch herstellersupport, d.h. bei qualitätsproblemen steht der meist auch kulant parat.
das erwarte ich bei teurer markenware zumindest wenn sie mal mängel hat, alles andere ist mehr als billig. 
grade bei internethändlern leider ein häufiges problem.

und .v.a in diesen fällen ist günstig erstandenes teures oft extrem billig und das geschrei ist riesengroß- ich hab meine lehre draus gezogen...

bei markenartikeln ist die uvp meist auch nicht nur richtwert, die "offiziellen" händler halten sich häufig auch dran- zumindest in meiner gegend.
da können mal 10% nachlass drin sein, bei sonderaktionen evtl. auch mal 20%, aber das war's dann auch schon wieder.

wie herstellersuppport auch aussehn kann habe ich dieses jahr z.b. bei meiner mehr als 10 jahre alten sks standluftpumpe gesehen.
da ist der pumpenkopf gebrochen, eine mail an sks...
so sieht für mich service und markenqualität aus, ist aber wohl die ausnahme. in dem fall hat es sich für mich gelohnt "teuer" zu kaufen.

zum glück sind heutige artikel- egal ob discounter oder marke so gut, dass reklamationen und qualitätsmängel eher die ausnahme sein sollten.

 @Grobi-Stollo,
fakten sind für mich eher objektive werte, da gibt's welche für dampfdurchlässigkeit, wasserdurchlässigkeit etc.
ich weis nicht wie diesbezüglich der vergleich mammut-aldi ausfällt.

ich hab mir diesen sommer die lidl bike regenjacke für ca. 15 euro gekauft, für ihren preis sehr gut, keine frage. 
längere touren oder sport mit schwitzen möchte ich damit nicht unbedingt machen, dafür ist sie aber meiner ansicht nach auch nicht zwingend gemacht. wenn's unterwegs mal zu regnen beginnt bis zum nächsten unterschlupf, oder ein paar minuten zur arbeit etc., ok...

jetzt hab ich mir für 99 euro beim wöhrl eine marmot gore packlite jacke im ausverkauf zugelegt, die unterschiede sind immens.
schnitt, tragegefühl, optik, details...ein traum.
zudem halt auch ein händler vor ort bei dem ich weis, dass ich bei problemen auch einen ansprechpartner habe.


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2013)

americo schrieb:


> garantie hat übrigends ausschliesslich was mit dem hersteller und absolut nichts mit dem händler zu tun!!!
> 
> ein seriöser händler der markenware verkauft hat i.d.R. auch herstellersupport, d.h. bei qualitätsproblemen steht der meist auch kulant parat.
> das erwarte ich bei teurer markenware zumindest wenn sie mal mängel hat, alles andere ist mehr als billig.
> grade bei internethändlern leider ein häufiges problem.


 
ok dann nochmal, es läuft alles über den Händler bei dem du gekauft hast!!!
du gehst zu dem shop wo du gekauft hast gibt's das teil ab und der Händler tauscht es gegen was neues oder lässt es ausbessern!!!
solange du natürlich noch im Gewährleistung/garatiezeitraum bist, 6 Monate/2jahre.

nen Hersteller selber kontaktiert man erst dann wenn ein Händler sich nicht ans gesetz hält, zwecks mängelbeseitigung!!!

zitat aus nen anderen beitrag:


> _§ 439_
> _ Nacherfüllung_
> 
> _ (1) *Der Käufer kann* als Nacherfüllung *nach seiner Wahl* die Beseitigung des Mangels *oder* die Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache verlangen._
> ...


 


Aalex schrieb:


> dass du keinen vorteil an mittel oder hochpreisigen produkten siehst ist ja voll ok.


 
ich seh in möchtegernmist der eigentlich ausser hübsch ausschaun nix taugt und zudem hochpreisig verscheuert wird keinen sin.

ist für mich zumindest ein unterschied für was hervorragendes nen gewissen betrag zu verlangen oder für mist der nix taugt.

ich unterscheide da zumindest deutlich.
gibt durchaus technisch perfekt funktionierende Bekleidung wo man was hinlegen muss und ichs gerne mache.



Aalex schrieb:


> aber lass die leute doch einfach ihr teures zeug kaufen. was mühst du dich so ab deinen decathlon krams so zu verteidigen?


 
lass ich doch? ist ne debatte um teuer vs billig oder nicht mitbekommen?

aso und decathlon muss keiner verteidigen, bei dem Konzern gings nur darum das dieser für kleines Geld gute ware anbietet.

mich stört nur eins:
das lidl und Aldi als Referenz für günstige ware die ganze zeit genannt werden.


----------



## moxrox (13. November 2013)

Das einzige was ich mir bei Aldi/Decathlon & Co. bisher gekauft habe sind eher Kleinteile wie z.B. Unterwäsche, heizbare Einlegesohlen, eine Winter Laufhose die für den Preis super ist und ich auch als Winterhose beim Radfahren benutze, paar Socken und Handschuhe, bei Decathlon vor kurzem Merino bestellt und bin darauf gespannt....ich bin jedenfalls nicht abgeneigt gegenüber preisgünstiger Ware die trotzdem gute Qualität besitzt.

Sonstige Radsportkleidung kaufe ich mir schon von Markenfirmen z.B. Castelli, Mavic usw. oder direkt vom Radhersteller Team Trikots. Wenn jemand im Verein ist, ist das Zeug nochmals günstiger und du hast deine Vereinsklamotten.

Übrigens, habe ich mir von SALEWA vor mehr als einem Jahr die Carpe Diem Alpine Xtreme Primaloft Jacke gekauft, die ich als u.a. Aufwärmjacke in den Bergen sehr gerne nutze oder zum unterziehen. Ich habe sie dieses Jahr am Gardasee dabei gehabt, da ich dachte ich gehe vielleicht doch mal an einem Tag in die Berge laufen aber ich nutzte sie als Notfalljacke bei der Abfahrt vom Monte Baldo bei ca. 1C° da ich für solche Temperaturen fürs Radfahren nichts dabei hatte, sie war dafür selbst schon fast zu warm. Die Jacke ist super warm  bei Minusgraden und besitzt 20.000mm Wassersäule sowie 40.000g/m2 Atmungsaktivität (Powertex Membran) . Packmaß ist minimal und es ist ein Leichtgewicht, einer der besten Jacken die ich habe bei einem Preis von ca. 300 Euro. Ich würde sie aber nicht mehr kaufen um den Preis.

Ich habe die Jacke im ersten Jahr einmal gewaschen und an bestimmten Teilen perlt das Wasser nicht mehr ab und trotz neuimprägnierung half es nicht...nur ein Beispiel inwiefern du auch mit teurerer Kleidung insgesamt zwar gute aber dennoch Qualitätsprobleme findest. http://www.salewa.de/product/1530/carpe-diem-p-loft-jkt


----------



## xc_fahrer (13. November 2013)

Mal abgesehen davon, daß der Schnitt der Sportklamotten für mich Hungerhaken nichts ist: bei Aldi und Lidl kann Glück oder Pech haben - in einem Jahr kann das Zeug aus einer Charge mit sehr guter Qualität stammen, im nächsten Jahr kann es deutlich schlechter sein (bei Watson Baumwollunterwäsche erlebt). 

Ich hab z.B. vor ein paar Jahren mittelwarme Winter.Radlhandschuhe bei Aldi gekauft, das Paar für 5 Euro. Da hatte ich gleich 5 Paar genommen. Die Dinger sind der Hit. Sowas von robust, perfekt verarbeitet, keine aufgehenden Nähte! Ich nehme sie auch für Skitouren her, wenn es nicht zu kalt ist. Da gehen die teuren Handschuhe alle recht schnell kaputt (werden beim Gehen von den Schlaufen bzw. den Griffen der Stöcke nach wenigen Touren bereits aufgerieben). Die Aldi-Handschuhe halten mindestens eine ganze Saison durch. Aber ob die diesjährige Charge auch was taugt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Ich denke, bei so Sport-Discountern wie Declaton kann man auf konstantere Qualität hoffen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Die Jacke ist super warm  bei Minusgraden und besitzt 20.000mm Wassersäule sowie 40.000g/m2 Atmungsaktivität (Powertex Membran) .


 
wo hast den die zahlen her?
auf der der salewa seite kanns ned gewessen sein.


----------



## moxrox (13. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> wo hast den die zahlen her?
> auf der der salewa seite kanns ned gewessen sein.


http://www.salewa.de/presse/gut-bekleidet-zwei-kollektionen-fuer-eine-einzigartige-expedition

Die Atmungsaktivität der Jacke ist super und dadurch dass sie so leicht ist, ist der Tragekomfort genial.


----------



## FoxCrow (13. November 2013)

americo

kurze Rechtsnachhilfe für dich:

man muss unterscheiden zwischen *Garantie* und *Gewährleistung*. Zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

_Garantie_ gewährt grds. der _Hersteller_ auf das Produkt oder eine bestimmte Eigenschaft (rostfrei, wasserdicht....) zu bestimmten Bedingungen (....z.B. muss man sich manchmal beim Hersteller registrieren lassen und andere Scherze).

Manche ausländische Firmen werben auch mit einer Garantie, die in Deutschland gar nicht gilt. Also: Kleingedrucktes sorgfältig lesen.

In jedem Fall ist eine Herstellergarantie _freiwillig_.

Findest du nirgendwo an deinem Produkt einen Hinweis auf eine GARANTIE, dann ist der Hersteller bei Problemen definitiv nicht dein Ansprechpartner, sondern der _Verkäufer/Händler_.
Denn mit dem hast du einen Vertrag geschlossen. Und aus diesem Vertrag ergibt sich u.a. der _gesetzliche Gewährleistungsanspruch_ von 2 Jahren. Der Verkäufer muss also gewährleisten, dass das, was er dir verkauft hat, 2 Jahre hält (üblicher Verschleiß ausgenommen. Abgefahrene Reifen sind keine Gewährleistungsfälle ). Geht doch etwas kaputt und er will nicht zahlen, muss er dir in den ersten 6 Monaten nachweisen, dass du´s kaputt gemacht hast - danach (also die letzten anderthalb Jahre) musst du beweisen, dass ein Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehler vorliegt.

Und warum der Hersteller oft wirklich der falsche Ansprechpartner ist:
Vielleicht wurden die Sachen zwischenzeitlich vom Händler falsch gelagert, unsachgemäß transportiert, der Kunde falsch beraten, vielleicht hat der Verkäufer B-Ware undeklariert verkauft - das sind Dinge, die klären Hersteller und Verkäufer dann unter sich.

Dass viele Hersteller sich aus Kulanz (=ohne Rechtspflicht) trotzdem mit Endkundenproblemen herumschlagen, ist ja nett, aber einen Anspruch darauf hat man nicht und ich find´s auch Quatsch, einem Hersteller ans Bein zu pi***, der halt eben nicht "kulant" ist, sondern an den Verkäufer verweist. 

Viele Hersteller haben eigene Webshops (und sind dann Hersteller und Verkäufer zugleich, wie praktisch) - wenn dann irgendein Verkäufer in der Bucht den Kram zu Dumpingpreisen raushaut, bei der ersten Reklamation aber sagen muss, ääääh, nö, kann ich dir nicht zurückerstatten [zu knapp kalkuliert...], frag mal den Hersteller - hätt ich als Hersteller u.U. auch keinen Bock drauf.

Aber natürlich darf man kulante Hersteller positiv hervorheben, gerade weil es eben nicht selbstverständlich ist 

Und ganz am Rande, die Gewährleistung gilt für ein 60 Shirt genauso wie für eins für 5.
Wenn nach einem Jahr die Nähte sich auflösen, wird das für 5 eher nicht reklamiert (...wer hebt schon wegen 5 einen Kassenzettel auf und nimmt den Aufwand auf sich?), das teure eben schon, und so wird sich die Qualität im Billigsektor auch nicht wirklich bessern. 

(Hab mir gerade erst für 6 einen Kurbelabzieher gekauft, der beim zweiten Benutzen gebrochen ist, und ja, ich werde ihn reklamieren. Und danach einen anständigen kaufen.)

Zum billigen Aldi- und Decathlon-_Merinoklamotten_-Thema:
Decathlon unterstützt Mulesing.
Mulesing ist grausam und die großen Merinowollehersteller kaufen eigentlich alle keine Qualwolle mehr.


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2013)

FoxCrow schrieb:


> Zum billigen *Aldi- und Decathlon*-_Merinoklamotten_-Thema:
> Decathlon unterstützt Mulesing.
> Mulesing ist grausam und die großen Merinowollehersteller kaufen eigentlich alle keine Qualwolle mehr.


 
erst mal :
dein rechtsbeitrag ist gut zwecks *Gewährleistung* .

zum Thema mulesing liegst leider voll daneben.
mulesing existiert nur in Neuseeland und Australien!!!!!!
googlen hilft.
eigentlich gibt's das nur bei den schickimicki marken die mit Merino aus Neuseeland werben.... und der Verbraucher garned weis das die Tiere da künstlich angesiedelt wurden und das mulesing Problem erst dadurch entstanden ist.....

decathlon lässt von einem afrikanischen unternehmen fertigen names natimeo, deren wolle von den ursprünglichen Merinoschafen stammt wo mulesing *nicht existiert* und wird ebenfalls in Afrika verarbeitet."meist Madagaskar oder Mauritius"
dieser konzern verwende da ebenfalls nur wolle der Spitzenklasse.


darum zum wiederholten mal da es hier wieder steht:
 Aldi und decathlon ist nicht das gleiche.

in diesem fall würd ich eher Aldi und icebreaker in den selben topf werfen, da sie mehr gemeinsam haben.


----------



## Jocki (13. November 2013)

Wisst Ihr was traurig ist? Die ganze Diskussion wäre völlig unnötig, wenn es noch eine ausreichende Infrastruktur an guten Fachhändlern gäbe. 

Dann müsste keiner in Internetforen um Rat fragen, sich nicht zig verschiedene Produkte vom Paketdienst nach Hause bringen lassen und Geld in Fehlkäufen versenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxCrow (13. November 2013)

Aha. Das wäre ja spannend.
Aber wo steht das?
Bei Natimeo finde ich nichts zu dem Thema.
Der Fakt alleine, dass die Schafe in Afrika leben, reicht mir ehrlichgesagt nicht. Fliegen gibt es doch überall.
In Zeiten, in denen Mulesing so ein Thema ist, kann ich doch als Hersteller dazu nicht einfach nicht Stellung beziehen


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. November 2013)

FoxCrow schrieb:


> Der Fakt alleine, dass die Schafe in Afrika leben, reicht mir ehrlichgesagt nicht. Fliegen gibt es doch überall.
> In Zeiten, in denen Mulesing so ein Thema ist, kann ich doch als Hersteller dazu nicht einfach nicht Stellung beziehen


 
ja fliegen leben überall nur in Afrika gibt es das besagte Problem nicht , darum geht's doch, wie gesagt Google helps wennst alles wissen willst.

rechtfertigen müssen sich mittlerweile nur fragwürdige unternehmen die ihre wolle von importierten Tieren beziehen welche eben nicht in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum leben müssen und das ganze zu überzogenen preisen verkaufen.

logisch das der kunde dann hinterfragt womit diese preise den gerechtfertigt sind.

somit:
nicht jeder Hersteller hat es nötig sich durch werbemässiges aufblassen sein zeug zu überteuerten preisen an den man zu bringen und genau da nach ner Rechtfertigung gefragt wird.

kannst es ja positiv sehen dast ne sachliche info bekommen hast zu dem Thema.


decathlon verarbeitet mitunter die beste wolle am weltmarkt von nicht gequälten Tieren und hats nicht nötig damit rumzuprotzen, ich find den umstand auf jeden fall cool.


----------



## dorfmann (13. November 2013)




----------



## -dave- (13. November 2013)

:d

find ich gut das decathlon das nicht unterstützt


----------



## Aalex (13. November 2013)

wo wir dann beim noch nervigeren gutmenschentum angelangt wären. herzlichen glückwunsch, hat ja nur 4 seiten gedauert. 

am besten tragen wir alle selbstgehäkelte klamotten, ernähren uns wie die frutarier und fahren kein rad mehr, schon gar nicht aus bauxit oder carbon, wegen der viel zu negativen energiebilanz...


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. November 2013)

aktuell ist im Moment ja die chemiekonzentration in sportbekleidung, gibt ja schon öko und bio Kleidung, und das wird zunehmend strenger.

wenn das auch nix wird dann kommt erst omis Strickzeug wieder, back to the roots.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxCrow (14. November 2013)

lorenz, "google hilft" ist irgendwie keine sachliche Info. Obwohl, vielleicht ist es DIE Antwort auf alle Fragen (und nicht 42!?)...
Im Smartphone-Zeitalter sollte der Anspruch auf handfeste Information echt runtergeschraubt werden.

Aalex
kannst ja anfangen selbst zu häkeln. Aber nur beste Naturwolle! Der Trend geht dafür ganz klar zum eigenen Schaf. Kostet kaum mehr als ein Merinoshirt, ersetzt den Rasenmäher und die Wolle wächst immer wieder nach. Definitiv Preis-Leistungs-Sieger.


----------



## --- (14. November 2013)

Ich fahre seit Jahren nur noch nackt.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. November 2013)

ich lasse mir grade wieder Fell wachsen und halte mich, okologisch sinnvoll, überwiegend in mittelhohen Baumkronen auf.


----------



## MTBro (14. November 2013)

Also ich hab auch bislang nur gute Erfahrungen mit Klamotten ausm Lidl gemacht, stehen den Markensachen oft in Nichts nach. Aber klar kann da auch mal ein Fehlgriff vorkommen, aber das ist auch bei Markenklamotten der fall


----------



## Mount_ak (14. November 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr was traurig ist? Die ganze Diskussion wäre völlig unnötig, wenn es noch eine ausreichende Infrastruktur an guten Fachhändlern gäbe.
> 
> Dann müsste keiner in Internetforen um Rat fragen, sich nicht zig verschiedene Produkte vom Paketdienst nach Hause bringen lassen und Geld in Fehlkäufen versenken.


 

Ist mir die Woche aufgefallen bei der suche nach dem richtigen MTB Schuh. Die Händler in der Umgebung haben meistens nur 3-4 Schuhe zur Auswahl und das sind dann irgendwelche Hartschalendinger.
Jetzt wollte ich mir den Mavic Alpin bestellen und hab zufällig gesehen das den der Eybl auch führt. Also bin ich gleich mal vorgestern hingefahren. Ergebnis: Ein  95,00 Schuh der einfach meines Erachtens nach schlecht verarbeitet ist. Überall Kleberückstände und das Material...naja. Die restl. Auswahl beim Eybl war sowieso zu vergessen... Also auf gut Glück werde ich mir jetzt mal den Maltese Falcon bestellen....


----------



## vitaminc (14. November 2013)

Den Maltese Falcon fahr ich knapp über 1 Jahr, habe vor paar Tagen die Sohle mit Shoe Goo geklebt, weil Löchter, Risse, ...

Also lange haltbar war die Sohle bei mir nicht, hingegen der Rest des Schuhs wahrscheinlich noch Jahre hebt.


----------



## Mount_ak (14. November 2013)

> habe vor paar Tagen die Sohle mit Shoe Goo geklebt, weil Löchter, Risse, ...


 
 Shoe Goo gibt's noch?! Hab schon vor 15 Jahren meine Skateböcke damit zugekleistert!

Es gibt halt leider kaum Alternativen.....
Viel wird's bald besser weil ja adidas bei five.ten mitmischt und nächstes Jahr schon der 1. Terrex Solo mit Stealth Sohle rauskommen sollte...
http://www.thegearcaster.com/the_gearcaster/2013/02/adidas-terrex-solo-stealth-approach-shoes.html 
Viel. tut sich dann auch mehr im MTB Schuhbereich.....

PS: Passt jetzt nicht so zum Thema hier...


----------



## vitaminc (14. November 2013)

Shoe Goo kann man bei Amazon bestellen.
Ich bin die Maltese Falcon jedoch auf Platform-Pedalen gefahren. Hatte mir den Schuh ursprünglich als Klickpedal-Schuh gekauft, bin dann aber nach kurzer Zeit auf Platform umgestiegen.

Adidas hat FiveTen bereits Ende 2011 gekauft, ich schätze das Interesse galt nur der Sohle, immerhin ist Adidas großer Outdoor-Sponsor der Huberbuam und vielen anderen. Ob Adidas ein Comeback im Radbereich, vorallendingen MTB, startet, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## meivin123 (14. November 2013)

Also ich hab so ne Regenjacke vom Aldi fÃ¼r 30â¬ und die ist ehrlich gesagt, *******.
Die Jacke ist kein bisschen Atmungsaktiv und hÃ¤lt dem Regen auch nicht 100% stand.
Wenn ich die Jacke anhabe und mich etwas anstrenge, fange ich sofort an zu schwitzen und unter der Jacke fÃ¼hlt es sich richtig eckelig an.
DrauÃen ist kalt und unter der Jacke warm/feucht als hÃ¤tte man sich in Frischhaltefolie eingewickelt.
Jetzt will ich mir gute Sachen zulegen, da ich bis jetzt bei den wenigen teuren Sachen die ich habe, die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass es sich lohnt.
Meine DH Hose von Royal Racing fÃ¼r 50â¬ (von 100â¬ oder 150â¬runtergesetzt) habe ich schon zwei Jahre und hatte nie wirkliche Probleme.
Ob teuer immer besser ist ist nicht bewiesen, ich wÃ¼rde aber sagen, dass es auf die Marke drauf ankommt.
Hollister, Railslide und Co. sind nur Geldmacherei.
Funktionsklamotten meistens nicht wobei ich mir doch einen geringeren Kunststoffanteil wÃ¼nschen wÃ¼rde.


----------



## sunshineli2013 (15. November 2013)

It's hard to say ,sometimes I can buy a good one with less money,but sometimes spend too much money but the stuff broken very soon ,so I usually buy them with  discounts ,good quality but less money ,the clothes is good ,they offer discounts for festival promotion or sometimes they don't have other size .But you 'd better buy it when you see them with discount and stock them .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (15. November 2013)

timstruppi schrieb:


> So ich muß mal auch meine Senf zu diesen Thema dazu geben. Wie ich vor Jahren mit den Biken gegonnen habe, war ich Stammkunde bei ALDI und LIDL usw. Leider musste ich schnell festellen, dass Qualität und Funktionalität teilweise zu wünschen übgrig lies. Somit entschloss ich 2005 die ersten Teile von ASSOS und Gore oder damals noch adidas zu kaufen. Die ASSOS Teile sind heute noch in Betrieb und sind immer noch Top und haben sich somit bezüglich Preis/Leistung bezahlt gemacht. Bei Gore ist es fast genau so, ausser an einer Hose die nach 5 Jahren an der Naht kaputt ging. So könnte ich noch weitere Beispiele bringen. Des weiteren habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei Hochwertigen Teile oft der Kundenservice sehr kulant bezüglich alt gegen neu tauscht.
> Wenn ich dann noch sehe wo Assos oder Gore seine Klamotten produzieren (EU oder Türkei ) lässt, rechtfertigt es den höhere Preis teilweise auch.
> Das sind für mich Gründe, warum ich gewisse Marke immer wieder kaufe.



assos produziert weder in der EU noch in der *türkei*... da sitzen italiener/innen und schweizer/innen im tessin und nähen, made in switzerland... und das die mehr verdienen wie ne nähfachkraft in deutschland oder zigmal mehr als in der türkei, ist auch nix neues(ca. 3-4x soviel wie in deutschland bei gleicher arbeitszeit), entsprechend ist auch das endprodukt halt teurer.

fettgedruckte korrigiert, da stand vorher schweiz... sollte natürlich türkei heissen X-D


----------



## moxrox (15. November 2013)

Bin vorhin nach Hause gekommen und das PÃ¤ckchen von Decathlon wurde bereits geliefert. QualitÃ¤t scheint recht gut zu sein und deshalb fÃ¼r 9,90â¬ wirklich sehr gÃ¼nstig.

Scheinbar gibt es einige die sich fÃ¼r die Herkunft der Merino Wolle und dem Produktionsland interessieren:

Auf der Verpackung steht:

* Merino wool by NATIMEO www.natimeo.com/en/
* Made in Madagascar
www.Quechua.com, www.oxylane.com

Desweiteren wird das Produkt fÃ¼r IGUASPORT/Brasilien importiert, das ist eine sehr bekannte Firma in Brasilien.


----------



## Myrkskog (15. November 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> wo wir dann beim noch nervigeren gutmenschentum angelangt wären. herzlichen glückwunsch, hat ja nur 4 seiten gedauert.
> 
> am besten tragen wir alle selbstgehäkelte klamotten, ernähren uns wie die frutarier und fahren kein rad mehr, schon gar nicht aus bauxit oder carbon, wegen der viel zu negativen energiebilanz...



Es geht nicht darum der heilige Jesus zu sein und in dem Glauben zu leben, dass man Ausbeutung und Tierquälerei völlig abschaffen kann. Es heißt auch nicht, dass nur das Teuerste gut, sozial und ökologisch einwandfrei hergestellt ist und alles Billige vom Teufel kommt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei Billigprodukten ist aber deutlich höher. Wenn jeder nur ein bisschen mehr darauf achtet, kann man diesbezüglich vieles verbessern. Einige Hersteller und Konsumenten achten mittlerweile darauf, aber das hat eben auch seinen Preis. 
Vor einiger Zeit wurde auch durch diese Reportage zurecht eine Menge Staub aufgewirbelt. Wen es interessiert und die Doku noch nicht kennt wird erschrocken sein. Für alle Anderen die sowieso nicht über Dieter Bohlens neuste Schwachkopf Sendung herauskommen, ist es wahrscheinlich sowieso schon zu spät.


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. November 2013)

das Thema Tierschutz,umweltschutz und co ist wieder eigener Themenbereich wenn mans genau nimmt.

da ist selbst bei noch so teuren Hersteller immer wieder Thema ist"skandalle", zwecks übertriebener Chemiebelastung der Kleidung, Ausbeutung von menschen in billiglohnländern, Tierquälerei"mulesing+lebendaunenrupf",......

gunstige und teuere Produkte nehmen sich da nix in der hinsicht.


----------



## Myrkskog (15. November 2013)

Das ist einfach falsch. Es gibt durchaus Hersteller bei denen das ganz gut funktioniert z.B. einige unserer großen deutschen Schuh Hersteller (Meindl, Lowa usw.) bekommen das sehr gut hin. Wenn man die Produktion mal gesehen hat, weiß man auch wieso so ein Schuh 150 bis 200 aufwärts kostet. Sicherlich wird dort auch nicht alles 100 % astrein sein, aber zum größten Teil ist es das im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten.


----------



## SpeedBoy (16. November 2013)

So, jetzt melde ich mich mal zurÃ¼ck. 
Erst mal danke fÃ¼r die ganzen Meinungen und Antworten.

Um selber einen Vergleich anstellen zu kÃ¶nnen, habe ich gestern die Chance genÃ¼tzt und beim Stadler eingekauft.

Darunter nun auch eine gescheite Windstopper Jacke von LÃ¶ffler. 
HÃ¤tte 180â¬ gekostet, war schon auf 99â¬ reduziert und dank der "20% Aktion" habe ich sie schlieÃlich fÃ¼r unter 80â¬ bekommen. 

Die Testfahrt heute war ein Traum. Keine NÃ¤sse im Inneren der Jacke. Es war nie zu warm und nie zu kalt. Hab ich von der ersten Minute an wohl gefÃ¼hlt, bis zum Ende der Tour. Eigentlich so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe und ich es auch von "so einer Jacke" erwartet habe.
Die Aldijacke macht zwar auch warm, aber bereits nach wenigen KM fÃ¼hlte ich mich unwohl, da es ziemlich nass wurde.

Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema wÃ¤re nun folgende: 

Die Aldi/Lidlsachen sind fÃ¼r ihren Preis ok. 
Wenn man jedoch wirklich etwas mehr Geld ausgibt, bekommt man dafÃ¼r auch was Besseres. 
Somit kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er etwas mehr oder weniger Geld ausgeben will.

GruÃ Christian


----------



## MucPaul (16. November 2013)

SpeedBoy schrieb:


> So, jetzt melde ich mich mal zurÃ¼ck.
> Erst mal danke fÃ¼r die ganzen Meinungen und Antworten.
> 
> Um selber einen Vergleich anstellen zu kÃ¶nnen, habe ich gestern die Chance genÃ¼tzt und beim Stadler eingekauft.
> ...



Du darfst natÃ¼rlich nicht mit der Regenjacke vom Aldi radlen gehen. Ich hatte sie auch in der Hand und es war eine imprÃ¤gnierte Polyesterjacke. 
Vor kurzem hatte ich mir die neon/schwarze Softshell-Fleece Radjacke von Aldi geholt und sie getestet. Bin mit ihr sehr zufrieden. Funktioniert genauso gut wie meine von Gonso, nur viel billiger.
Bei alles mit Regen wÃ¼rde ich nur hochwertige Membranen nehmen, im Prinzip nur Gore-Tex oder Ceplex. Mit dem ganzen anderen Kram (AdiTex, Suplex, und natÃ¼rlich Aldi-Tex) habe ich nur sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Meine Regenjacke von Adidas (EUR 100,- das Teil) war genauso wie Deine Aldi-Jacke. Innen nass und aussen nass.

Wo schaut man denn beim Stadler? Die haben Bikesachen nicht explizit auf der Homepage. Unter Trekking sehe ich einiges. Ich suche nÃ¤mlich eine wÃ¤rmende, wasserfeste Softshell Hose mit regulierbarem Saum.

Edith sagt: Fahrradkleidung habe ich nun beim Stadler gefunden.


----------



## SpeedBoy (16. November 2013)

Bei der Aldijacke von mir handelt es sich nicht um eine Regenjacke, sondern um das von Dir angesprochene Modell im auffälligem Neongelb und Schwarz im Mix. Nur so am Rande.. 

Die Aktion (20% auf alles) beim Stadler war gestern und ist nochmal am 20.11. in allen(?) Filialen. Nicht Online. 
Online ist die Auswahl auch viel geringer.

Ich war z.B. in Regensburg. Dort ist die Auswahl gigantisch. Nicht nur, was Radbekleidung angeht.

Gut das ich eine Verkäuferin gefunden habe, die mir die passenden Sachen gebracht hat, weil ich wäre nur mit großen Augen durch die Gänge gegangen, gefunden hätte ich aber sicher nichts. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## moxrox (16. November 2013)

Unter der Windstopper Jacke nicht zuviel anziehen sonst wirst du evtl recht schnell schwitzen, also auch wenn es heisst dass diese Jacken atmungsaktiv sind können sie recht schnell zu Schwitztüten werden wenn die Aussentemperatur und/oder die Intensität nicht passt. Ist vielleicht auch individuell wieviel man schwitzt, ein starker Schwitzer bin ich nicht. Ich habe selber auch eine Gore Windstopper und bin heute bei 7-8C ein paar Stunden lockeres GA auf der Strasse gefahren, darunter hatte ich nur ein kurzes Funktionsshirt an, wärmer hätte es nicht sein dürfen. Ansonsten halt schon Überschuhe, Handschuhe usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (16. November 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Unter der Windstopper Jacke nicht zuviel anziehen sonst wirst du evtl recht schnell schwitzen, also auch wenn es heisst dass diese Jacken atmungsaktiv sind können sie recht schnell zu Schwitztüten werden wenn die Aussentemperatur und/oder die Intensität nicht passt. Ist vielleicht auch individuell wieviel man schwitzt, ein starker Schwitzer bin ich nicht. Ich habe selber auch eine Gore Windstopper und bin heute bei 7-8C ein paar Stunden lockeres GA auf der Strasse gefahren, darunter hatte ich nur ein kurzes Funktionsshirt an, wärmer hätte es nicht sein dürfen. Ansonsten halt schon Überschuhe, Handschuhe usw



Stimmt. Ich hatte unter der neon/schwarzen Aldi Radljacke nur das Aldi neon/schwarze Unterhemd an. Bei 10°C hat das vollkommen gereicht. Etwas feucht war ich schon. Aber es dampfte hinten gut raus. Funktioniert also, wie designed.
Leider hat das Neon-Gelb einen Riesennachteil: kriegt schnell Flecken vom Hinterrad und die gehen kaum raus. Nach leichtem Schrubben ist die Rückseite nun total verpillt. 
Also kann man die Jacke nur nehmen, wenn es trocken ist.


----------



## SofusCorn (17. November 2013)

Oder man Schutzbleche benutzt.


----------



## xc_fahrer (17. November 2013)

Daß die Qualität an Kleinigkeiten hängen kann, habe ich gestern leider erlebt. Mein neues  neongelbes Gore-Power-2.0.-Trikot hab ich in die Waschmaschine gesteckt, weil ich es heute zum Rennradln anziehen wollte. Daraus wurde leider nichts. Keine Ausfahrt in Leuchtgelb gegen Novembergrau!

Als ich das Trikot aus der Waschmaschine genommen habe, war der Schiebergriff des Reißverschlusses nicht mehr dran, also das Teil, an dem man zieht, um den Reißverschluß auf- und zuzumachen. 

Na, hoffentlich zickt der (Internet-)Händler nicht rum. Zum Glück ist es ein seriöser Laden.


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. November 2013)

gore zeugs wird ja auch nur für nen euro in China gefertigt.


----------



## xc_fahrer (17. November 2013)

Ja, klar - aber es hat einen radsportlichen Schnitt mit ausreichend langen Ärmeln.  Aber in den Aldi-Sachen kann ich problemlos noch meinen Spezl mitnehmen, ohne daß es uns zu Zweit in dem Zeug zu eng wird. Quasi ein Teamtrikot


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. November 2013)

darum gabs ja den tipp mit decathlon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (17. November 2013)

Carver Softshell Jacke für 99,00 Euro gleichzeitig mit Lidl Softshell Jacke für 17,00 Euro gekauft.
Funktion bei beiden Jacken gleich, die Lidl eigentlich noch besser, da hinten länger geschnitten (hält den Hintern trocken).

Bei der Carver Jacke läßt sich seit gestern der Reißverschluss kein Stück nicht mehr bewegen. 

So kanns gehen...


----------



## americo (19. November 2013)

die rechtshilfebelehrung von letzter seite, speziell #84  ist kalter kaffee, grau ist jede theorie...
das habe ich ja bereits in einem satz zusammengefügt...

bei einem teuren markenprodukt (mal abgesehen gekauft bei zwielichtigen ebayshops oder sonstigen online händlern etc.) gehe ich davon aus, dass auch der hersteller service bietet.

ansonsten müsste jeder kunde beim kauf teurer markenartikel vor einem onlinekauf eine "herstelleranfrage" machen.
im falle von salomon sähe dies z.b. sehr bitter aus, denn offiziell gibt's da nur einen einzigen.
wieviel % des umsatzes bei dieser firma wohl der onlineverkauf macht?

nochmal:
wer wert auf hohe qualität legt- und dazu gehört für mich zwingend auch der  kundenservice, macht es am besten so wie speedboy.

bei einem seriösen, kompetenten händler vor ort "teure" markenkleidung im angebot kaufen.
wobei sich in dem fall ja durchaus die frage stellt ob billig nicht besser ist?
statt 180 euro 80...
leider gibt's solche händler nicht wie sand am meer und auch bei stadler sind die normalen markensachen normalerweise nicht soooo günstig.
ich hab mich die letzten jahre immer wieder geärgert nach regensburg gefahren zu sein, obwohl ich dann auch überall vor ort kaufen hätte können.

ich weis nicht wieviele marathonläufer mit aldi oder lidl schuhen laufen (selbst die werden mittlerweile von hochrangisten wissenschaftlichen experten "getestet" und marketingmäßig beworben), wieviele alpenüberquerer mit baumarkt bikes und mit discounterklamotten fahren...
sicher bestätigen ausnahmen die regel, mit den lidl socken könnte ich mir einen alpencross durchaus vorstellen, aber ansonsten...

wer glaubt er könne mit einer 17 euro regenjacke von lidl stundenlang im starkregen biken und dabei nicht schwitzen ist sicher auf dem holzweg. 
wobei ich da auch bei einer 200 euro jacke von gore eher skeptisch bin.

aber mal bei ein paar km zum nächsten unterschlupf oder schnell mal zum einkaufen...
dafür taugt sie locker, dafür ist sie auch gemacht...
und von der passform her bedient sie wohl auch eher den durchschnitt als den extremsportler.

dass auch bei teuren markenklamotten immer wieder mal was kaputtgehn kann zeigt auch grade der "löffler thread" hier drin.
ob man da sagen kann, dass teures schlecht ist, ich weis nicht.

optisch sehen die günstigen teile teilweise gar nicht so übel aus, auch nicht die von aldi oder lidl.
wenn ich manchmal an die weissen ballett bike schühchen mancher markenhersteller oder an das ein oder andere trikot denke...
(geschmack ist nunmal verschieden- man kann ihn aber auch lernen...)

skeptisch bin ich nur bei so zwischendingern.
form follows function ist ja ganz ok, aber manchmal...
nicht teuer und nicht günstig, nix halbes und nix ganzes...
irgendwie weis man da nie so recht...
entweder ich nutze was intensiv- dann geb ich auch geld aus, oder ich brauchs eher nur sporadisch, dann spare ich eben.

beste qualität in sämtlichen bereichen ist eher die ausnahme, irgendwas hakt immer.

und die moralische diskussion ist heut leider auch meist hinfällig und lässt sich nur noch selten halten.
schön wer sich da z.b. evtl. assos leisten kann und mag.


----------



## vitaminc (19. November 2013)

> ich weis nicht wieviele marathonläufer mit aldi oder lidl schuhen laufen (selbst die werden mittlerweile von hochrangisten wissenschaftlichen experten "getestet" und marketingmäßig beworben), wieviele alpenüberquerer mit baumarkt bikes und mit discounterklamotten fahren...
> sicher bestätigen ausnahmen die regel, mit den lidl socken könnte ich mir einen alpencross durchaus vorstellen, aber ansonsten...



Quelle für diese wissenschaftlichen Tests?


----------



## FoxCrow (19. November 2013)

> bei einem teuren markenprodukt (mal abgesehen gekauft bei zwielichtigen ebayshops oder sonstigen online händlern etc.) gehe ich davon aus, dass auch der hersteller service bietet.


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. November 2013)

americo schrieb:


> nochmal:
> wer wert auf hohe qualität legt- und dazu gehört für mich zwingend auch der  kundenservice, macht es am besten so wie speedboy.
> 
> bei einem seriösen, kompetenten händler vor ort "teure" markenkleidung im angebot kaufen.


 
ich bin früher vor der inet zeit oft in diversen fachhandeln gewessen und wurde dann bei mängeln hingehalten vom Verkäufern und mir wurde das blaue vom himmel erzählt warum mans nicht einschicken oder reparieren kann.

da ist das onlineshopping garantieabwicklungssystem heutzutage für mich praktischer und bei nachezu jedem Händler erstklassig.

wenn was offensichtlich nicht in Ordnung ist Foto vom problem + mail an den Händler, das teil in ne schachtel rüberschicken, alles andere geht automatisch ohne das ich mich für blöd verkaufen lassen muss in nem laden, was mir früher auch aus Unwissenheit passiert ist.


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Carver Softshell Jacke für 99,00 Euro gleichzeitig mit Lidl Softshell Jacke für 17,00 Euro gekauft.
> Funktion bei beiden Jacken gleich, die Lidl eigentlich noch besser, da hinten länger geschnitten (hält den Hintern trocken).
> 
> Bei der Carver Jacke läßt sich seit gestern der Reißverschluss kein Stück nicht mehr bewegen.
> ...


 
Ja, aber die Lidlsachen sind doch immer geschnitten, wie ein Hauszelt? Also riiiiiesig?! Oder brauchst Du XXXXL?


----------



## dorfmann (19. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Lidlsachen sind doch immer geschnitten, wie ein Hauszelt? Also riiiiiesig?! Oder brauchst Du XXXXL?



Hatte eine in M ergattert, 
sollten die nicht passen, vieleicht mal hier gucken:
http://www.mytoys.de/Fahrradtrikots/Fahrrad-Co/KID/de-mt.sp.ca01.38.03.02/


----------



## americo (23. November 2013)

> da ist das onlineshopping garantieabwicklungssystem heutzutage für mich praktischer und bei nachezu jedem Händler erstklassig.



grade das halte ich für eine sehr gewagte aussage...

das internet ist voller fälle wo's schiefgegangen ist.
und dann ist das geschrei immer groß, ich kann's aus eigener erfahrung nur bestätigen.
solang alles gut geht und keine probleme auftauchen (zum glück ist das die regel) ist es natürlich super günstig einzukaufen.

aber grade bei teuren markenartikeln ist es ärgerlich wenn man glaubt ein schnäppchen gemacht zu haben und dann erst erkennt dass man im regen steht und mit dem schicken eines kartons mit inhalt ende ist.
mails werden nicht beantwortet, telefonischer service nicht verfügbar, hersteller verweist auf den händler...

beim händler vor ort kann man probleme persönlich, auge in auge klären und ihm auf die finger schauen ( und im zweifelsfall hauen).

da hatte ich eigentlich noch nie echte probleme. 
zumal sich ein händler vor ort nicht allzulange hält wenn er "krumme geschäfte" macht.
zumindest nicht in meiner gegend.
der kann mir auch nicht das blaue vom himmel erzählen, dass lasse ich mir schwarz auf weis zeigen.

im internet ist schwindel an der tagesordnung, der händler ist weit weg.
heutzutage werden bewertungen vielfach gewerbsmäßig gefaked, oder einfach solang mit positiven zugedeckt bis es wieder passt...

gütesiegel decken max. die kaufabwicklung ab, danach ist sense...

der händler von damals verkauft heute noch genau wie vor 2 jahren mit gütelsiegeln etc. 
mehrere "markenhersteller" (u.a. adidas und mbt) bestätigten mir, dass sie probleme mit diesem händler durchaus kennen.

nur haben sie mit dem nichts zu tun, also gehen sie garantiefälle auch nix an...
obwohl auf der startseite des händlers ganz groß das adidas logo steht.

die bewertungen dieses händlers sind heute noch absolut zwiespältig und teilweise bemerkenswert.


----------



## MucPaul (25. November 2013)

americo schrieb:


> grade das halte ich für eine sehr gewagte aussage...
> 
> das internet ist voller fälle wo's schiefgegangen ist.
> und dann ist das geschrei immer groß, ich kann's aus eigener erfahrung nur bestätigen.
> ...



Schau mal nach, denn Deine Groß-/ Klein-Taste ist defekt.


----------



## americo (25. November 2013)

@MucPaul,
wenn's dich wirklich interessiert schreib mir ne pm, ich geb dir meine nummer, du kannst mich anrufen und ich lese es dir vor;-).

ansonsten glaube ich ist es verständlich was ich schreibe. 
egal ob klein oder groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrenheit (25. November 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, denn Deine Groß-/ Klein-Taste ist defekt.



 

ich les´ die "Romane" schon gar nicht mehr...

Danke übrigens, MucPaul, dank deines Tipps (weiss nicht mehr, wo ich  ihn gelesen habe) habe ich mir vor ein paar Tagen die Aldi-Handschuhe  für 6,99 geholt und muss sagen: Top, bin sehr zufrieden. Mal schauen,  wenn´s unter -5 geht, ob sie dann immer noch taugen, aber hab ein gutes  Gefühl!

Gruß Fahrenheit


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (26. November 2013)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> ich les´ die "Romane" schon gar nicht mehr...
> 
> Danke übrigens, MucPaul, dank deines Tipps (weiss nicht mehr, wo ich  ihn gelesen habe) habe ich mir vor ein paar Tagen die Aldi-Handschuhe  für 6,99 geholt und muss sagen: Top, bin sehr zufrieden. Mal schauen,  wenn´s unter -5 geht, ob sie dann immer noch taugen, aber hab ein gutes  Gefühl!
> 
> Gruß Fahrenheit



6,99 ??? - das kann nix sein ! die taugen für 1-2 mal fahren bei +5, dann gehen die Nähte ...


----------



## 3idoronyh (26. November 2013)

Also, muss schon sagen...

Viele hier fahren mit Aldijacke, Aldihandschuhe, letztens fuhr einer in nem Fred mit Alditüten(!!) als Überschuhe, jetze Billighandschuhe....

Sind wohl alles nur Kürzeststreckenbiker/ Internet Tastatur-Helden??

Denn mit so einem Billigmurks ist ja wohl Marathonartiges Fahren eher nicht drin....


----------



## decay (26. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Denn mit so einem Billigmurks ist ja wohl Marathonartiges Fahren eher nicht drin....



Wieso sollte es denn nicht drin sein. Den Beweis solltest Du ja erstmal antreten, dass die Qualität der Klamotten mit der Länge der Belastung korreliert ist, oder? 

Aber eventuell meinst Du ja nur, dass man sich mit besserer Kleidung dabei etwas besser fühlt, richtig?


----------



## mathijsen (26. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Also, muss schon sagen...
> 
> Viele hier fahren mit Aldijacke, Aldihandschuhe, letztens fuhr einer in nem Fred mit Alditüten(!!) als Überschuhe, jetze Billighandschuhe....
> 
> ...



Offenbar kommen viele damit zurecht. Hat halt jeder andere Bedürfnisse. Den Leuten deshalb Unkenntnis oder "unernsthaftes" Fahren zu unterstellen, halte ich für gewagt. Man kann auf dem Bike auch ohne optimale Kleidung (noch deutlich suboptimaler als entsprechende Aldiprodukte) richtig powern. Ob man das persönlich angenehm findet, ist ne andere Frage...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (26. November 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Offenbar kommen viele damit zurecht. Hat halt jeder andere Bedürfnisse. Den Leuten deshalb Unkenntnis oder "unernsthaftes" Fahren zu unterstellen, halte ich für gewagt. Man kann auf dem Bike auch ohne optimale Kleidung (noch deutlich suboptimaler als entsprechende Aldiprodukte) richtig powern. Ob man das persönlich angenehm findet, ist ne andere Frage...



sorry, wirft hier niemand vor ! Nur solltet ihr auch genau beschreiben, wie ihr den Aldikram verwendet - weil dieser kram eben sehr schnell an seine Grenzen kommt.
Mit einer sch*** Aldi-Jacke hab ich mir mal voll den Rücken ruiniert, 2 Wochen schmerzen ..., nie wieder !


----------



## Fahrenheit (26. November 2013)

Hallo, 

nur noch mal zur Klarstellung:
Wie man liest, wollte ich mich lediglich bei jemandem bedanken, der die  Handschuhe hier im Forum erwähnt hatte und beschrieben hat, dass er gut  damit klar kommt. Ich habe nicht die Absicht Werbung für Discounter-Produkte zu machen. Meinetwegen  kann jeder anziehen was er will.
Aber, es ist schon komisch, wenn man hier mitteilt, dass man mit etwas gut klarkommt, und schon schreiben ein paar Leute (die das Produkt gar nicht probiert haben) "das kann nichts sein" . 

Die Handschuhe sind übrigens das Einzige, was ich von Aldi habe, ansonsten nehme ich auch eher Kleidung im höheren Preissegment (Jacke, Hose, Schuhe usw.). Handschuhe waren halt (bei mir) bisher ein Problem. Man kann ja in diesem Thread auch  lesen, dass jemand mit 60 Handschuhen bei +4° an die Finger friert. Auch ich habe mittlerweile 6,7 Paar Handschuhe daheim rumfliegen, und die Aldi halten halt nun mal am wärmsten UND ich kann noch gut greifen (Schalten, bremsen). Bin jetzt 3 Std. bei temp. um den Gefrierpunkt gefahren und die Handschuhe waren schon fast zu warm. Wie lang sie halten, das weiss ich natürlich nicht und wie sie bei -10 funktionieren weiss ich auch noch nicht (wie geschrieben, habe ich sie mir gerade erst gekauft). 

Fahrenheit


----------



## MucPaul (26. November 2013)

Ich weiss auch nicht, warum manche hier so derb schimpfen über meine Meinung.
Ich habe verschiedene Handschuhe von Specialized, O'Neal, Ziener, Roeckl und... Aldi.
Die Aldi Handschuhe für EUr 6,99 sind mir die Liebsten zum Biken. Und letzten Winter bei -27°C an der Isartour hatte ich nach 3h immer noch warme Finger. Keine Nähte sind aufgegangen. Die einzigen, die nix taugten ware die Specialized, welche ich 2x im Laden umtauschen musste und dann auf eBay entsorgte. Also... mal den Ball flach halten.

Und die Aldi Winter-/ Herbstbike Sachen (schwarz/neongelb) hatte ich gestern bei -2°C und Schneeflocken problemlos für eine 50km Tour (Rennrad) benutzt und mir war bis zum Schluss mollig warm. Wird es kälter, kommt halt noch ein Innenfleece dazu und gut iss.

Und ja, ich habe den Schrank voll mit North Face, Vaude und GoreTex und weiss wie gut die Sachen sind.


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. November 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Die Aldi Handschuhe fÃ¼r EUr 6,99 sind mir die Liebsten zum Biken. Und letzten Winter bei -27Â°C an der Isartour hatte ich nach 3h immer noch warme Finger. Keine NÃ¤hte sind aufgegangen.


 
ich hatte sie auch letzten winter aus neugier gekauft und hab ebenfalls bemerkt bei Nutzung, das sie ein klasse Produkt sind und gerne weiter empfohlen.

natÃ¼rlich ist es jedem freigestellt ob er 100â¬ oder 5 â¬ fÃ¼r nen Handschuh hinlegt, nur wenn der 5â¬ dann die meist 100â¬ Handschuhe links liegen lÃ¤sst...... why not.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (26. November 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Offenbar kommen viele damit zurecht. Hat halt jeder andere Bedürfnisse. Den Leuten deshalb Unkenntnis oder "unernsthaftes" Fahren zu unterstellen, halte ich für gewagt. Man kann auf dem Bike auch ohne optimale Kleidung (noch deutlich suboptimaler als entsprechende Aldiprodukte) richtig powern. Ob man das persönlich angenehm findet, ist ne andere Frage...


 

Viele hier fahren mit Material....Räder fr 2.000 oder 3.000.
Dann Kleidung vom Discounter, die in "Sweatshops"(Google das mal! Bangladesh und so...) zusammengenagelt wurde,für 20 Euro VK(!!) mit Verwendungszweck Skifahren (also völligst anderer Sport!), das passt in meinen Augen null!

Ohne Worte: http://www.discounto.de/Angebot/Skihandschuhe-615888/#.UpUdqZ0wcc8

Zum Rumgurken ists vielleicht ok (nichtmals dafür), aber für ambitioniertes Fahren Mumpitz.

Und wer nicht ambitioniert fährt, braucht ja dann auch kein Forum für Mtb, sondern ein Cittibeik!


----------



## Fahrenheit (26. November 2013)

ich bin einfach nur froh über solch gute Insidertipps, die man hier im Forum bekommt. War schon drauf und dran, mir Handschuhe für 50 zu kaufen und wäre ohne das forum hier nie auf die Aldi Teile gekommen. Manchmal kommt man aber auch durch Zufall auf ein Produkt. So habe ich mir mal einen Regenponcho für 20 gekauft (wohlgemerkt für´s Wandern, ist natürlich nix für´s Biken, da die Nässe von unten reinkäme) aber der leistet mir seit vielen Jahren bei Bergtouren beste Dienste und ich bin selbst im stärksten Wolkenbruch noch nie nass geworden. Andere kaufen sich eine Hardshell Jacke für 400 und haben den gleichen Effekt - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Bei Bike-Klamotten gibt es natürlich andere Anforderungen als beim Wandern, z.B. Winddichtigkeit. Ich habe mir eine Gore-Windstopperjacke geholt, weil die auf mich einen guten Eindruck machte, und ich bin mit der überaus zufrieden. Sicher gibt es Leute, die mit einer günstigeren Jacke ebenso zufrieden sind, aber zur Zeit des Kaufes war es für mich genau das Richtige. Grundsätzlich finde ich eine Kombi aus günstig/hochwertig bzw. billig/teuer OK, hauptsache die Teile funktionieren wie sie sollen


----------



## lorenz4510 (26. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Dann Kleidung vom Discounter, die in "Sweatshops"(Google das mal! Bangladesh und so...) zusammengenagelt wurde,für 20 Euro VK(!!) mit Verwendungszweck Skifahren (also völligst anderer Sport!), das passt in meinen Augen null!


 
das der grossteil des markenzeugs ebenfalls In den gleichen Fabrik wie discounterprodukte zusammengenagelt werden hat dir wohl noch keiner erzählt?

Google mal die länder wo dein zeug herkommt, einfach aufs Etikett schaun"made in......":
china ,Vietnam,bangladesh, und co.


----------



## 3idoronyh (27. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> das der grossteil des markenzeugs ebenfalls In den gleichen Fabrik wie discounterprodukte zusammengenagelt werden hat dir wohl noch keiner erzählt?
> 
> Google mal die länder wo dein zeug herkommt, einfach aufs Etikett schaun"made in......":
> china ,Vietnam,bangladesh, und co.


 

Das ist klassisches Relativieren!

Sicher wird viel in China gemacht, das haben wir ja so angerichtet, mit immer weiter gestiegenen Löhnen hier...und das ist ein Prozess, der-leider-immer weitergeht.

Aber mit der "Logik" wäre ja auch XTR dasselbe, wie Deore, oder XX dasselbe wie x7...
Specialized XTR wäre dasslebe, wie real "Hill" Mtb für 300 euro....

oder Ein S4 oder S4 Mini oder I Phone 5S wäre dasselbe, wie ein Billighandy.


relativieren macht immer erstmal ein "Totschlagargument" ist aber inhalttslos!
Sicher sind Markenklamoten teuer, doch glaube Niemand, dass Aldi billiger sei....man zahlt deutlch weniger,dafür bekommt man auch noch weniger!
Die meisetn der Klamotten sehehn ja wie deren Klientel aus: Hauszelt Grösse, schon "M" ist real XXL!
Wenn man dann hier liest, dass manche "Biker" Aldiklamotten in Xl (Aldigrösse!!) kaufen, lässt das tief blicken!


Ändert alles nichts daran, dass Ski, oder von mir Angler, oder auch Gleisbauerklamotten, oder politesseenklamotten NICHT geeignet sind , für sinnvolles, sportlich ambitioniertes Mtben!


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Ändert alles nichts daran, dass Ski, oder von mir Angler, oder auch Gleisbauerklamotten, oder politesseenklamotten NICHT geeignet sind , für sinnvolles, sportlich ambitioniertes Mtben!


 
sagt einer der wolle"skibekleidung" als ultimativ für MTB bezeichnet.

das ist wieder mal Ironie in Bestform.


----------



## mathijsen (27. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Zum Rumgurken ists vielleicht ok (nichtmals dafür), aber für ambitioniertes Fahren Mumpitz.
> 
> Und wer nicht ambitioniert fährt, braucht ja dann auch kein Forum für Mtb, sondern ein Cittibeik!



Und wer legt das fest? (Und auf welcher Grundlage?) Du sicher nicht.

Schon geil, wie borniert hier manche sind und das anderen auch noch aufdrängen.
Und Argumente verwendest du ja in sämtlichen deiner Beiträge auch sehr sparsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omb (27. November 2013)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten bei Aldi die lange Fahrradhose und das Fahrrad-Untershirt geholt. Bin mit beidem sehr zufrieden. Ich habe bisher aber auch noch keinen Vergleich zu hochpreisigen Alternativen, da es bisher meinen Ansprüchen genügt. 

Ich fahre auch eher selten, also 1-2 30-40km CC-Touren pro Woche.

Ich finde es auch in Ordnung mehr Geld für ordentliche Klamotten auszugeben. Mal schauen ob meine nächste Hose auch wieder von Aldi wird.


----------



## 3idoronyh (27. November 2013)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Und wer legt das fest? (Und auf welcher Grundlage?) Du sicher nicht.
> 
> Schon geil, wie borniert hier manche sind und das anderen auch noch aufdrängen.
> Und Argumente verwendest du ja in sämtlichen deiner Beiträge auch sehr sparsam...


 

Na gut, wenn das so ist...Typische "Gutmenschen" Argu....habe mal in der Uni miterlebt, wie sich Sonderpädagogen weigerten, Behinderte, schwer geistig Behinderte auch so zu nennen, es sei keine Behinderung, sondern "eine besondere Begabung" und " eine andere Sichtweise des Menschseins".


Dann kann aber nächstens auch jemand mit Klapprad hier mitmachen, dann kann Mutti mittem Cittibeik bei den Downhillern mitschreiben, und, wie bei den RR Fahrern, dann können sich leute mit einer Km Leistung von unter 1000 Km/Jahr über Ausdauer unterhalten...

Dann ist alles egal, weil alles relativ!
Skiklamotten sind dicke, wärmede Polster-Pummel, gemacht, um Wind und Kälte abzuhalten: während man sich aber nicht bewegt, oder nu sehr wenig!

Dann kann man auch in Anglerhose fahren, oder im Politessenlook! 

ICH finde das witzig, und es ist auch objektiv nicht gut, aber wenn man, so, wie Du, alles relativiert und Argumente wegwischt, bitte! Dann holt Euch doch Motorradklamotten: schwer, warm, dicht, Protektoren, rel billig, alles gut!
Nur eiben unbeweglich, und zum Sport völlig ungeeignet, aber egal.
Ist vielleicht ne gute Empfehlung: Motorradklamotten, sehen auch wichtig/martialisch aus, sind schwer, steif und schwitzig, aber eben warm, sicher und billig!

DIE Lösung!


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. November 2013)

demnach muss jeder nur zeug kaufen und verwende wo irgendwas mit bike oder for Biking von nem Hersteller draufgestempelt ist sonst taugts nix?


----------



## decay (27. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> demnach muss jeder nur zeug kaufen und verwende wo irgendwas mit bike oder for Biking von nem Hersteller draufgestempelt ist sonst taugts nix?



Noch viel schlimmer, es ist quasi gar nicht möglich ohne Markenklamotten irgendeine Form von Spocht sinnvoll zu treiben.

QED...


----------



## 3idoronyh (27. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> demnach muss jeder nur zeug kaufen und verwende wo irgendwas mit bike oder for Biking von nem Hersteller draufgestempelt ist sonst taugts nix?


 
Jein.
Tauchen würde ich ungern mit Politessenklamotten, Fallschirmspringen mit ohne Schirm und statt dessen reitklamotten soll auch doof sein!

Und Golfen mit Badehose soll auch nicht optimal sein, ebenso, wie reiten mit Gotcha Klamotten!

Man kann auch schwimmen in Motorradklamotten, was aber, bei der schweeere derer lustich wird!
ich plädiere leidiglich dafür, dass geeignete Klamotten getragen werden, wie zb die Gamaschen, die jemand postete(Warst Du es?).
Skiklamotten sind Schwitzbomben, denn die sind extrem warm, pummelig und gefüttert.
Zum rumstehen super, wie etwa auch Moonboots.
Zum Fahren, ergo reintreten aber lachhaft warm, man schwtzt sich tot, du friert danach umso mehr.

KANN jeder machen, was Er will, auch kurz/kurz bei Minus, ist nur real Unsinn, und ich hasse es,wenn leute, die nicht wirklich fahren, ihre "Geheimtipps" raushauen! 
Wenn etwas wirklich sinnvoll ist, im opjektivierbaren Sinn, dann ists doch toll, gern auch billig!
Ich brauche keine Markenklamoten, fahre das billigste, was geht! Nur eben keinen Unsinn, der zwar billig und warm(!) aber dennoch völlig ungeeignet ist. Und zwar opjektiv ungegeignet, weil eben für etwas völlig anderes gemacht


----------



## vitaminc (27. November 2013)

> Skiklamotten sind dicke, wärmede Polster-Pummel, gemacht, um Wind und Kälte abzuhalten: während man sich aber nicht bewegt, oder nu sehr wenig!



Entweder das ist ne ordentliche Portion Ironie drin, oder Du hast leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Ski fahren.


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> *Ich brauche keine Markenklamoten, fahre das billigste, was geht!* Nur eben keinen Unsinn, der zwar billig und warm(!) aber dennoch völlig ungeeignet ist. Und zwar opjektiv ungegeignet, weil eben für etwas völlig anderes gemacht


 
wieder mal ein Witz oder, pralls einerseits nur damit rum das du nur sündteuere merinozeugs"ullmax" verwendest, dann zählst deine luxusmarken auf die du verwendest, teuerer geht's ja kaum noch" Sugoi,gore,löffler,...", und jetzt auf einmal diese aussage?

wie ich dir schon mal sagte, wenns kreuz und quer Behauptungen aufstellst solltest diese miteinander abgleichen.

nur so nebenbei, bin im sommer öfters mal mit ner Badehose"bermuda" am rad unterwegs, ist erste sahne.


----------



## 3idoronyh (27. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> wieder mal ein Witz oder, pralls einerseits nur damit rum das du nur sündteuere merinozeugs"ullmax" verwendest, dann zählst deine luxusmarken auf die du verwendest, teuerer geht's ja kaum noch" Sugoi,gore,löffler,...", und jetzt auf einmal diese aussage?
> 
> wie ich dir schon mal sagte, wenns kreuz und quer Behauptungen aufstellst solltest diese miteinander abgleichen.
> 
> nur so nebenbei, bin im sommer öfters mal mit ner Badehose"bermuda" am rad unterwegs, ist erste sahne.


 

Och Menno, Lorenz!

Du "Wolle ist das beste/ Wolle ist ungeeignet" Wechselmännchen!

Ich sage Merino, und schau, Merino ist ein Material, keine Marke!

Wolle ich nicht ne Marke, sondern Natur, seit Millionen von Jahren(auch so ein Vorteil, man muss nicht nach Gore sonstwas suchen, Merino kann jeder verarbeiten!):

Aber:
Lorenz ist also öfter mit Badehose auf dem rad unterwegs!!

Made m Day!!!

Das kann man natürlich, nur eben: 2 Km oder doch 3 Km??
Und klar, man kann 2 Km auch "Extrem-Biking " nennen, nur.....


Es ist so niedlich!
Danke für das ehrliche Statement, ich lach mich schlapp!


----------



## polo (27. November 2013)

habt ihr's bald?


----------



## 3idoronyh (27. November 2013)

Die Bikerbabes von Lorenz"s Bike-Mtb Downhillgruppe: mit Bermudahosen...






Lorenz macht sich fertig; Radklamotten hat Er schon an...gleich wird voll gebiked, Alter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (27. November 2013)

Eigentlich war bereits bei Threaderstellung schon klar, dass man sich hier nur im Kreise dreht, jetzt ist aber auch noch das Niveau auf 0 gesunken.


----------



## DerandereJan (27. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> ...blubb....




Meine Herrn, machst du dich grade lächerlich....


----------



## americo (27. November 2013)

ich hätte den thread eigentlich gar nicht so uninteressant gefunden, war aber wohl wirklich klar was dabei rauskommt.
leider sind in solchen foren nunmal immer wieder leute unterwegs die gradezu zwanghaft zu allem und jedem thema ihren senf dazugeben müssen, die offensichtlich ein extremes mitteilungsbedürfnis haben.

ich finde das niveau ist mittlerweile deutlich unter 0 gelandet.

manchmal ganz aufschlussreich die ergüsse dieser leute in zukunft grundsätzlich einzuordnen...


----------



## anderson (27. November 2013)

Noch naiver als 3idoronyhs uralte Idee, mit nagelneuem Account im Forum prollig rumzuprovozieren ist es, wenn dann auch noch alle darauf reagieren!


----------



## 3idoronyh (27. November 2013)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> selber Blub!


 
geile Argumentation!
Wollen wir so argumentieren?
Zitate verfälschen und lächerlich machen?
ich denke: nein!


----------



## 3idoronyh (27. November 2013)

Ist doch lustig, wenn Lorenz dann selber sagt, Er bike gern in Badehose!


----------



## decay (27. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> geile Argumentation!
> Wollen wir so argumentieren?
> Zitate verfälschen und lächerlich machen?
> ich denke: nein!



Geh in Dich und wende das auf Deine letzten Postings an. Dann sind wir stolz auf Dich...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. November 2013)

Geilo, ihr seid die Besten 



> MucPaul schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schau mal nach, denn Deine Groß-/ Klein-Taste ist defekt.
> ...










3idoronyh schrieb:


> ...
> Skiklamotten sind dicke, wärmede Polster-Pummel, gemacht, um Wind und Kälte abzuhalten: während man sich aber nicht bewegt, oder nu sehr wenig!
> 
> ...



Wie fährst du den Ski?




lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> nur so nebenbei, bin im sommer öfters mal mit ner Badehose"bermuda" am rad unterwegs, ist erste sahne.



Boardshorts gehen auch, vor allem, wenn ein Badesee auf dem weg liegt.




polo schrieb:


> habt ihr's bald?



Hoffentlich nicht!





3idoronyh schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ... Aldijacke, Aldihandschuhe, ... Alditüten(!!) als Überschuhe, jetze Billighandschuhe....
> 
> ...



OT (endlich): Alles, was ich von Aldi hatte, war Schrott. Viel teures aber auch.

Die schlechteste Lösung war aber immer Baumwolle. Die beste bisher immer natürliche Materialien: Merino, Daune (nicht beim biken), Hanffaser.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (27. November 2013)

Das beste ist immer noch Kresse  .

Kresse-Seide von der Spinner-Raupe. Kresse wächst schnell nach. Überschuss kann geraucht werden  .

Aber was wisst Ihr schon  ? Was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. November 2013)

Guckst du etwa, wo ich sonst noch so schreibe? Stalkst du mich?


----------



## Myrkskog (27. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> das der grossteil des markenzeugs ebenfalls In den gleichen Fabrik wie discounterprodukte zusammengenagelt werden hat dir wohl noch keiner erzählt?
> 
> Google mal die länder wo dein zeug herkommt, einfach aufs Etikett schaun"made in......":
> china ,Vietnam,bangladesh, und co.



Made in Asia ist auch nicht gleich made in Asia. Es gibt auch Firmen die darauf achten, wie es dort zugeht, wo deren Klamotten gefertigt werden bzw. denen die Produktionsstätte in Fernost selbst gehört und dementsprechend auch in der Hand haben, wie es dort zugeht.


----------



## Sickgirl (27. November 2013)

Es gibt auch noch Hersteller, die hier in Deutschland fertigen. Trigema oder etwa Leverve, die Radhosen machen, die mir sehr gut passen. Direkt auf der schwäbischen Alb, radle da immmer hin zum Fabrikverkauf.


----------



## 3idoronyh (28. November 2013)

Was ich immer total "witzig" finde: einerseits kann NICHTS billig genug sein, Aldi, Lidl, Penny, Intenet, es geht immer noch billiger, noch mehr Preis ums verrecken runtergebrochen!

das hat man beim Biosprit gesehen: jeder deutsche ist mittels eines Internetfähigem Pcs in der lage, in nichtmal 2 Minuetn den billigsten Flachbildfernseher zu finden, auf 12 Vergleichsprtalen! Nachzusehen, ob sein Pkw Biospritfähig ist, ja oder nein, war Niemand!

Und zum Preis: es soll also am besten die Jacke statt 200 um die 6 Euro kosten, aber dann natürlich in Deutschland gefertigt worden sein! 
Natürlich ohne "Abzocke" und mit Tariflohn, unbefristeten Verträgen, Zuschüssen, Fortbildung und allem Pipapo!
Will sagen, die, die die Preise machen(die Verbraucher), die dazu führen, dass die Welt so ist, wie sie ist, wollen am meisten ein Wohlfühlambiente.....kaufen, so dass es in Bangladesh unter den bekannten Bedingungen produziert werden MUSS, und dann aber wohlfühl wollen.
Der Mensch ist schon witzig....

Ein Meister der Verdrängung!


----------



## moxrox (28. November 2013)

americo schrieb:


> ich hätte den thread eigentlich gar nicht so uninteressant gefunden, war aber wohl wirklich klar was dabei rauskommt.
> leider sind in solchen foren nunmal immer wieder leute unterwegs die gradezu zwanghaft zu allem und jedem thema ihren senf dazugeben müssen, die offensichtlich ein extremes mitteilungsbedürfnis haben.
> 
> ich finde das niveau ist mittlerweile deutlich unter 0 gelandet.
> ...



Das ist eben das Internet, wo jeder Hans mit jeglichem Stil und großer Lippe im schutze  der Anonymität etwas schreiben kann. Das Niveau fällt öfter in  diesem Forum, seltsamerweise sehe ich dies seltener in anderen Radsport  Foren.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (28. November 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch Hersteller, die hier in Deutschland fertigen. Trigema oder etwa Leverve, die Radhosen machen, die mir sehr gut passen. Direkt auf der schwäbischen Alb, radle da immmer hin zum Fabrikverkauf.



K.A., ob die ihre Mitarbeiter genauso ausnutzen wie damals Steilmann in Essen.

Aber interessant ist doch eigentlich folgendes:

Die Klamotten sind a) entweder unter fiesen Bedingungen produziert oder b) zu teuer.

ABER: Es gibt genügend Leute die sich die teuren Sachen lesiten können. Und dann gleich nen ganzen Schrank voll davon.

Was in der Konsequenz heißt: Die Kohleversteilung stimmt nicht. Wer einen anständigen Job macht, der muss sich auch eine anständige Klamotten leisten können. So ist es aber nicht. 
Ein paar wenige verdienen also viel zu viel, wir meisten verdienen verhältnismäßig zu wenig.

Geiz ist eben nicht geil. Wer nicht bereit ist, für anständige Ware gescheit zu bezahlen, der kann auch nicht erwarten, für anständige Arbeit gescheit bezahlt zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (28. November 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Wer nicht bereit ist, für anständige Ware gescheit zu bezahlen, der kann auch nicht erwarten, für anständige Arbeit gescheit bezahlt zu werden.



Wer für anständige Arbeit nicht gescheit bezahlt wird, 
der kann auch für gescheite Waren nicht anständig bezahlen...
was ein Dilemma


----------



## Alpine Maschine (28. November 2013)

Genau. Aber es hat mit dem Geiz angefangen, die Aldi-isierung unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. November 2013)

Da ist sicher was dran, aber man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es sich bei Sportklamotten um Luxusartikel handelt die man zum leben nicht unbedingt braucht und über die Preise jammern ist dann ein echtes "Luxusproblem", das übrigens  der größte teil der Weltbevölkerung gerne hätte.


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. November 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> dass es sich bei Sportklamotten um Luxusartikel handelt.


 
fÃ¼r Berufssportler ist sportbekleidung=arbeisbekleidung.

und da sportbekleidung im grunde nix anderes wie strassenkleidung ist nur mit ner gewissen FunktionalitÃ¤t und das zum gleichen preis ist daran auch nix fÃ¼r den privatnutzer luxuriÃ¶s.

es ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

der luxus beginnt erst dann wenn jemand statt 5â¬ fÃ¼r ein sporttexil das 20-fache hinlegt fÃ¼r die gleiche FunktionalitÃ¤t und sich durch nen markenstempel Ã¼berirdische Eigenschaften dazudichtet um den ganzen Quark"geldrausschmiss"irgendwie zu rechtfertigen.

Luxus=wo der Ã¼berzogene preis in keinster art und weise mehr was mit dem gegenwert zu tun hat.


----------



## alf2013 (28. November 2013)

mein vater hat mir schon gesagt: kaufst billig,  kaufst teuer . 

eine zeitlang, als protest, kaufte ich immer sehr billige sachen. egal,  in welchem bereich. aber, er hatte recht. nicht nur die haptik, optik, qualität sind um welten besser. auch das gefühl, was gscheites gekauft zu haben, macht einfach mehr freude. 

und wenn qualität vor quantität kommt, kommts preislich gesehen auch aufs gleiche raus.  muss ich halt prioritäten setzen . . .


----------



## Fahrenheit (29. November 2013)

alf2013 schrieb:


> mein vater hat mir schon gesagt: kaufst billig,  kaufst teuer .



Grundsätzlich bzw. meistens stimmt das ja auch.
ABER: Bei Sportklamotten, man liest es doch immer wieder:
Handschuhe für 60 gekauft - bei +4° an die Griffel gefroren.
Handschuhe für 7 gekauft - den ganzen Winter mit warmen Fingern durchgeradelt. Wo ist da die Logik bzw. was ist da das Vernünftigere?
Die Frage kann sich jeder selbst beantworten.
Wenn kein Argument mehr zieht, kommt man mit Arbeitsbedingungen in Bangladesh daher. Wisst ihr denn wirklich bei ALLEN Produkten wo sie herkommen? Wo die 1000e von Teilen an euren Autos alle gefertigt wurden? Ich will einfach nur mit warmen Fingern im Winter biken, mehr will ich nicht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. November 2013)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Handschuhe für 60 gekauft - bei +4° an die Griffel gefroren.
> Handschuhe für 7 gekauft - den ganzen Winter mit warmen Fingern durchgeradelt. Wo ist da die Logik bzw. was ist da das Vernünftigere?


 
die frage ist im grunde einfacher:
 was ist dir an nem Produkt wichtig,
1. die reine Funktionalität oder 
2. eben hübsches aussehen mit dickem markenstempel druff..

bei mir zählt nur punkt 1, punkt 2 ist bedeutungslos.


----------



## 3idoronyh (29. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Wer für anständige Arbeit nicht gescheit bezahlt wird,
> der kann auch für gescheite Waren nicht anständig bezahlen...
> was ein Dilemma


 

das ist die simple Lösung...Linken-Style.
Oder eben andersrum: wer nicht bereit ist, einen angemessenen Preis zu zahlen, sondern immer alles noch billiger will, ist teil eben des Systhems, was dann, wenns mal hochkommt (Massentierhaltung, Verhältnisse in Bangladeshs Textilindustrie..) pathetisch beklagt wird!

Billigst bei Lidl und Aldi abramschen, und sich dann beklagen über die fiese Welt ist selbstgerecht!
die Welt wird durch uns, die Verbraucher so gemacht.


Es ist eben nicht so, dass Klammotten,wie oben beschrieben, entweder fies produziert wurden, oder zu teuer sind....
Entweder billig, dann (muss) fies produziert werden (dann aber bitte auch nicht jammern!) oder eben gut produziert, dann leider etwas teuRER.


----------



## vitaminc (29. November 2013)

> die frage ist im grunde einfacher:
> was ist dir an nem Produkt wichtig,
> 1. die reine Funktionalität oder
> 2. eben hübsches aussehen mit dickem markenstempel druff..
> ...



Es ist ja wohl klar dass wenn man sich Funktionskleidung kaufen möchte, an erster Stelle die Funktion stehen soll. Damit die Funktion aber auch richtig zu Geltung kommt, ist die Passform (Schnitt) und Verarbeitungsqualität gleichermaßen wichtig. Optik bezieht sich dann eigentlich nur noch auf Design (Farbe, Labels), das zahlt man bei Markenherstellern genauso wie den Namen der Marke selbst 

Eine Herstellermarke ist aber auch nicht immer gleich einfach nur eine Marke, sondern da steckt auch meistens etwas mehr dahinter, wie z.B. das Sichern von wichtigen Arbeitsplätzen, Fairtrade, Umwelt, Entwicklung, Marketing, Mode, und vieles andere. Natürlich nicht immer einfach zu filtern, da nicht immer mit offenen Karten gespielt wird. Das ganze kann sehr zeitintensiv werden, wenn man sich mit allem auseinandersetzen möchte. 

Der Markenstempel ist mir ebenfalls egal, jedoch andere Kriterien möchte ich nicht unbedingt ausblenden nur um paar EUR zu sparen. Zugegebenermaßen versuche ich daher Markenkleidung günstig im Internet zu kaufen...


----------



## alf2013 (29. November 2013)

das ist schon eher der punkt. die kleidung, die man will, durch preisvergleiche dort zu bekommen, wo es etwas günstiger ist - auch mein zugang. 

aber inzwischen ist es einfach so, daß die marke eben auch für eine gewisse qualität bürgt. viel wichtiger, als die ganzen fairtrade, bio und sonstwas siegel.

unter gewisse qualität verstehe ich optik, quailität des materials, verarbeitung, langlebigkeit, trage- oder benutzungskomfort. und natürlich auch ein service nach dem kauf. (spätestens hier scheiden die ganzen billigmarken aus).

und ehrlich, so uneitel bin ich auch wieder nicht, daß es mir völlig egal wäre, mit was ich da in der weltgeschichte herumgehe (oder -fahre. um beim bikesport zu bleiben).

wenn natürlich die kelly-family das große vorbild ist, dann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (29. November 2013)

ist es so schwierig, nachzuvollziehen, dass teuer nicht unbedingt mit gut, hübsch, fair gebastelt korreliert (und vice versa)?


----------



## alf2013 (29. November 2013)

teuer: 

optik (eh immer geschmacksfrage) meistens gut
haptik: IMMER besser wie bei günstig
verarbeitungsqualität: IMMER besser wie qünstig
bei kleidung:
tragekomfort: IMMER besser wie günstig
langlebigkeit: auch fast immer wesentlich besser wie bei günstigen produkten
service: auch immer besser beim teureren

(klar, ausnahmen bestätigen die regel)


also natürlich ist es nicht zwingend - da hast schon recht - dass teuer gut aussehen muß (denk grad - weil beilage in einem magazin - an einen ferrari: häßlicher gehts nicht mehr ...aber er kostet so riiiichtig viel geld). aber zu 99 % schaut billig auch billig aus. also von daher stimmts wieder.

fair ist ein ganz eigenes thema. und da alle schon fernost erzeugen - so what. zb: mein iphone hab ich mir gebraucht gekauft. und ist das beste handy, was ich je hatte bzw. habe. intuitiv, wertig, super aussehen und noch dazu nicht so eine riesenflunder. da kann sony, samsung, htc oder was weiß ich noch so gute handys machen - die gehn mir alle am a.... vorbei. und im schlimmsten fall kommen sie alle aus der gleichen fabrik ...

wenn es eine marke gibt, die hier produziert, aber mir nicht gefällt (und das ist das erste kriterium - denn sowas wie qualität setz ich einfach voraus), die kauf ich einfach nicht!


----------



## polo (29. November 2013)

alf2013 schrieb:


> teuer:
> 
> optik (eh immer geschmacksfrage) meistens gut
> haptik: IMMER besser wie bei günstig
> ...


ab wie vielen ausnahmen ist deine regel schwachsinnig?


----------



## alf2013 (29. November 2013)

da ich nun seit ca. 35 jahren mit MEINEM geld einkaufen gehe - ich würd sagen, es sind einfach erfahrungswerte. ob du das schwachsinnig findest - eh wurscht.

das einzige, was für MICH zählt, ist eine gewisse wertigkeit. und ein gutes p/l-verhältnis. da schneiden - zumindest sehe ich das so - die teureren produkte durchwegs besser ab, als die billigen. 

aber ich hab die sachen dann halt auch mehrere jahre. so relativieren sich sowieso alle kosten. 

und noch was. will niemanden missionieren. wenn du es anders hältst, dann bitte soll es so sein. mir egal. nur wennst mir dann gegenüber stehst, wirst halt auch meine meinung dazu aushalten müssen. weil das werd ich mir dann nicht verkneifen ...

ps: ich für mich hab meine marken - in jedem lebensbereich - schon gefunden. und mit den produkten bin ich ohne ausnahmen SEHR zufrieden. und so nebenbei - ich freu mich halt, wenn etwas funktioniert (und nicht auseinanderfällt, sich auflöst, farben verliert, unförmig wird, geräusche von sich gibt (außer die, die es soll), etc ...)


----------



## polo (29. November 2013)

es ist schön, dass du dich freust und deine meinung hast. das heißt aber eben nicht, dass deine erfahrung eine regel bedeutet.


----------



## Sickgirl (29. November 2013)

Noch eine nette Geschichte, das billigklamotten auch nicht keine Leistung bedeutet.

Ich kenne ein Brevetfahrerin, die faehrt mit Discountersachen und einem Uralltrennrad mit Rahmenschalter im Jahr mehr Kilometer mit 95% der Forumsuser.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (29. November 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Noch eine nette Geschichte, das billigklamotten auch nicht keine Leistung bedeutet.
> 
> Ich kenne ein Brevetfahrerin, die faehrt mit Discountersachen und einem Uralltrennrad mit Rahmenschalter im Jahr mehr Kilometer mit 95% der Forumsuser.



Super Aussage,  können wir alle was mit anfangen 
wenn du wüsstest wen ich alles kenne


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. November 2013)

alf2013 schrieb:


> teuer:
> 
> optik (eh immer geschmacksfrage) meistens gut
> haptik: IMMER besser wie bei günstig
> ...


 
totaller unsin. 
genau das zeigt das du ne markenfixierung hast.

ich hab etliche jahre *im selben unsinigen glauben* mein Geld nur für teures rausgeworfen.
 das günstig grundsätzlich schlecht sein muss, warum sollten sonst edelmarken solche summen verlangen.

aber das war noch zu ner zeit wo ich kein inet hatte um mich richtig zu informieren und der Gehirnwäsche der Werbung erlegen bin.
das leute im Zeitalter der Information noch immer ne einseitige Denkweise haben ist traurig. 

meine Einstellung hat sich zu dem ganzen grundsätzlich geändert als ich Sachen mal ernsthaft verglichen hab.


----------



## anderson (29. November 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Was in der Konsequenz heißt: Die Kohleversteilung stimmt nicht. Wer einen anständigen Job macht, der muss sich auch eine anständige Klamotten leisten können. So ist es aber nicht.
> Ein paar wenige verdienen also viel zu viel, wir meisten verdienen verhältnismäßig zu wenig.



Was wiederum in der Konsequenz heißt, dass sich hier keiner mehr irgendwas leisten kann, weil dann auch der Näher in Fernost für gute Arbeit gutes Geld bekommt. Du bist nämlich auch einer der Wenigen, die viel zu viel verdienen, global gesehen. Willst du gerne was von deinem Einkommen umverteilen?




lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und da sportbekleidung im grunde nix anderes wie strassenkleidung ist nur mit ner gewissen Funktionalität und das zum gleichen preis ist daran auch nix für den privatnutzer luxuriös.



Meine Sportklamotten sind zwar funktional, aber sicher nicht als Straßenkleidung, sondern für den jeweiligen Sport spezifisch. Die Technik und die Funktionen finden teilweise auch in meiner Straßenkleidung Anwendung. Meine Radjacke, die ich im Herbst im Wald trage, trage ich sicher nicht im Alltag. Im Alltag fahre ich auch nicht mit einem meinem MTB oder meinem RR. Keiner fährt mit einem Formel1 Wagen auf der Straße. Die Entwicklungen finden aber im Alltag mitunter Anwendung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (29. November 2013)

anderson schrieb:


> Meine Sportklamotten sind zwar funktional, aber sicher nicht als Straßenkleidung, sondern für den jeweiligen Sport spezifisch.


 
was ist das für Logik?

wenn ich ein ultrafeuchtigkeitsleitendes textil nutze kann ich diese für alles nutzen!!!
 dann hält es mich am rad staubtrocken, beim joggen, im alltag oder beruf gleichermassen.
aus welchem grund soll ich mir im alltag schrott anziehen?

ich trage fast nur funktionstextilien für alle anwendungen.


----------



## Fahrenheit (29. November 2013)

alf2013 schrieb:


> teuer:
> 
> optik (eh immer geschmacksfrage) meistens gut
> haptik: IMMER besser wie bei günstig
> ...



Hallo, 

das stimmt natürlich irgendwo.
Aber, wenn das anwendbar ist, dann müssten alle, die diese  Einstellung haben und über einen Führerschein verfügen, einen  Rolls-Royce fahren, denn das ist mit Sicherheit das komfortabelste, am  besten verarbeitete/ausgestattete Auto der Welt. Fahren kann man aber auch mit einem Trabbi. 

Bei Bike-(bzw. Sport-) Bekleidung ist es imho nicht soo einfach, da gibt es leider genügend Beispiele, wo teure Sachen nicht das halten, was sie versprechen, und das finde ich deprimierend. Da kaufen  sich Leute ne Regenjacke für 250 und schwitzen dann doch wie bekloppt  drunter, oder das Teil geht durch Tragen/Reibung eines Rucksacks nach  einer Saison kaputt. Als nächstes kauft man sich dann ne Jacke für 400  weil man denkt da isses besser, und stellt fest, dass auch die immer  noch nicht ganz optimal ist. Dann entdeckt man durch Zufall ne  Regenjacke für 20, zieht die an und merkt, dass die auch funktioniert. So isses doch! Klar, es gibt Teile,  die wg. ständiger Beanspruchung eine gewisse Qualität und Haltbarkeit  aufweisen sollten (z.B. Polster-Radhose). Aber auch da gibt es für mich  Grenzen. 200 und mehr gebe ich dafür nicht aus. Auch ein Funktionsunterhemd für 60 sehe ich nicht ein. Wer es sich leisten  kann, der hat Glück gehabt, und ich habe da auch nichts gegen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. November 2013)

Teuer ersetzt nicht, dass es passt. ...

^^Von meinem Einkommen gebe ich gerne ab. Aber im Moment muss ich Miete und KV zahlen. Wenns besser wird, gebe ich auch ab


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. November 2013)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Bei Bike-(bzw. Sport-) Bekleidung ist es imho nicht soo einfach, da gibt es leider genügend Beispiele, wo teure Sachen nicht das halten, was sie versprechen, und das finde ich deprimierend.


 
die warscheinlichkeit das man schrott erwischt ist bei teurem markenzeugs niedriger als bei günstigen Sachen.

das gilt aber nur, wenn man überhaupst keine Ahnung von Sachen hat, und ned wissen kann woran man gute hochwertige und funktionelle Produkte erkennt, darum greifen viele zu marke und hoffen das beste.

wenn man weis worauf man achten muss und woran man gute von schlechte Sachen unterscheidet, findet man glücklicherweise auch teils deutlich bessere Sachen im günstig berreich als bei markenzeugs.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (29. November 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Teuer ersetzt nicht, dass es passt. ...
> 
> ^^Von meinem Einkommen gebe ich gerne ab. Aber im Moment muss ich Miete und KV zahlen. Wenns besser wird, gebe ich auch ab



ich glaub, du bist zu gut für diese Welt


----------



## fone (29. November 2013)

als ob man in Mainz Miete zahlen müsste... ha ha.



oh, Dire Straits!  mein erstes Konzert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (29. November 2013)

Ist ein teures Restaurant automatisch besser als ein günstigeres?


----------



## Maddi2013 (29. November 2013)

Ich denke das ist von Fall zu Fall verschieden!! Ich hatte schon Funktionskleidung von Aldi, die super war und halt auch eine Fahrradtasche von Vaude, die nicht sher robust war... tendenziell finde ich aber die etablierten Marken schon etwas besser!


----------



## 3idoronyh (29. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ein ultrafeuchtigkeitsleitendes textil....., beim joggen, im alltag oder beruf gleichermassen.
> 
> 
> ich trage fast nur funktionstextilien für alle anwendungen.


 

Hmmmm!
Lecker!

Wenn man den Geruch kennt.....Iltis-gleich...der von lange getragenen Plaste Klamotten aufsteigt...
Nichts gegen Funktionsklamotten, zum schweissaufsaugen/wegtransportieren beim Sport, alles ok.
Aaaber:
Funktionsplaste in der Unterbüx, am Körper nen T Shirt....morgens bissi reingeschwitzt, und dann 8 Stunden im Büro getragen, dann auf Heimweg noch ne Stunde im Stau, und dann abends: wie bei Jakobs Krönung: 


"Das volle Aroma!! Herrlich"!!!! 

Süsslich/ streng, mit Fisch-Note...leggger!!!
Kann man nochmals steigern: mehrere Tage die Funktions-Plaste nacheinander anziehen!! Schöööön sich den Duft/ das Aroma reifen lassen!
Dann am besten noch Plaste an den Socken (Wolle taugt Lorenz nicht!), dann hat man, wie bei einem gutem Wein, so Kompositionen: unten an den Füssen schöööne Käsenoten, bis harzer Roller, weiter oben, immer noch unten, so Sardelle- Hering-fettig-fischig( macht heisss!!) und unter den Armen dann wieder käse-nillig, und allgemein süsslich!
Wunderbar!
Mit diesem Duft wollen die Frauen immer an einen ran, man denke sich bei dem Smilie die Hände weg, es geht um ZUNGE!! 
DAS wollen Frauen dann, bei dem Duft! Immer wieder...

LOL


----------



## decay (29. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Hmmmm!
> Lecker!
> 
> Wenn man den Geruch kennt.....Iltis-gleich...der von lange getragenen



Vielleicht nicht immer von sich auf andere schliessen, grade im Bereich Hygiene, Körperpflege und Ausdünstungen liegt man da oft falsch


----------



## anderson (29. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> was ist das für Logik?
> 
> wenn ich ein ultrafeuchtigkeitsleitendes textil nutze kann ich diese für alles nutzen!!!
> dann hält es mich am rad staubtrocken, beim joggen, im alltag oder beruf gleichermassen.
> ...



1. Ultrafeuchtigkeitsleitendes Textil gibt es nicht 
2. Du sollst natürlich im Alltag keinen Schrott anziehen. Ich sage nur, dass sich MEINE Sportklamotten nicht für den Alltag eignen. Das kann bei dir anders sein, dann fährst du aber nicht bei Schlamm durch den Wald oder über Feldwege, die gerade vom Trekker befahren wurden zur Arbeit. Oder aber in deinem Privaten- und Arbeitsumfeld ist es einfach völlig wurscht, wie du rumläufst. Meine Sportklamtotten eignen sich definitiv nicht für den Alltag oder die Arbeit. Meine Hosen sind zu eng, meine Jacken zu eng, zu dünn und zu bunt und haben zu lange Ärmel.
3. Im Alltag bewege ich mich zwar zügig, aber nicht so zügig, dass ich "Ultrafeuchtigkeitsleitende" Textilien bräuchte. Und dann finde ich Baumwolle einfach meistens viel bequemer. Und schöner.


----------



## 3idoronyh (29. November 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht immer von sich auf andere schliessen, grade im Bereich Hygiene, Körperpflege und Ausdünstungen liegt man da oft falsch


 Och Du, Decay, zieh mal ein Plaste(und darum geht es, was Lorenz sagt) T Shirt, und ne Unnerbüx aus Plaste morgens an, trage die den ganzen tag, mit leichtem Schwitzen hier, da, dort, dann und wann.
Und dann riech mal! (Oder lass riechen!!).
Hat nix mit Hygiene zu tun, einfach damit, WAS für Gerüche solche Klamotten zwangsläufig produzieren, und zwar immer, wenn lange getragen!

Umkleide Kabine Herren! Legggger!! 

HHHHHHHMMMMM!!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> als ob man in Mainz Miete zahlen müsste... ha ha.



Alta, das hab ich auch gedacht, als ich aus München weggezogen bin.

Junge, junge, da guckt man hier aber blöd aus der Wäsche!


----------



## Jocki (29. November 2013)

Qualität?
Qualität!:[ame="http://vimeo.com/25229527"]Timothy Everest: Criterion Jacket 2011 - John Boultbee Brooks on Vimeo[/ame]
Radsportgeeignet?


----------



## alf2013 (29. November 2013)

das mit dem beispiel rolls ist sehr gut. wenn ich  das geld hätte, würd ich sicherlich ein teureres auto fahren. der wagen, den ich jetzt habe, ist nicht schlecht. doch das für mich erzielbare optimum stellt er halt nicht dar. aber das ist eine finanzielle frage. 

bei der bekleidung und sportausrüstung - um hier im forum zu bleiben - schauts schon anders aus. 

die beträge, um die es hier geht, sind doch um ein vielfaches kleiner. und ob ich jetzt für einen noname-handschuh 20 - 40 euro bezahle. oder für das perfekt verarbeitete modell von einem markenhersteller 90 euro zahle - soll mir das jetzt etwa kopfzerbrechen bereiten?

ich hab um weit unter 5000,- bekleidung. für die verschiedensten hobbys, die man am berg machen kann. einige teile sind schon weit über 10 jahre alt. und doch sieht man es ihnen nicht an. klar, die farbzusammenstellungen sind vielleicht etwas anderns. aber sonst.

diese kleidung ziehe ich auch privat an. beruflich sowieso (arbeite im sportbereich). also nix für anzüge, stoffhosen oder ähnliches.

meine paar jeans, die ich habe, sind von pepe oder diesel. auch hier gilt. nonäme rund 50 - 7ß euro. in aktion bekomme ich meine knapp über 100 euro. also wegen 30, 40 euro tu ich mir sicherlich nicht irgendwelche stundenlangen rechercehn oder rennereien an.

ich rauche nicht. ich geh eher selten weg. damit fallen einmal zwei riesengroße budgetbrocken weg, die für mich keinerlei bedeutung haben. 

meine räder sind alle eher im hochpreisigen segment angesiedelt. aber auch hier. das älteste, noch top in schuß gepflegte ist über 10 jahre alt. 

und selbst, wenn ich mir das alte ding anschaue, denk ich mir, welch freude ich mit diesem rad hatte und auch noch habe. sicherlich fahr ich heute auf meinen trails mit dem modernen fully. aber der "oldtimer" wird halt in der stadt oder auf radwegen "ausgeführt".

wenn jemand sich bewußt für etwas günstigeres entscheidet, ist es eine entscheidung. aber die regel heißt nun mal: teurer ist fast immer besser, schöner, langlebiger, besseres service, höhere produktqualität und noch vieles mehr.
(schließlich geben diese - ach so bösen markenhersteller - auch viel geld für die entwicklung und erprobung ihrer produkte aus. und natürlich - das kostet für mich als kunden dieser marken halt auch geld.

ps: mit werbung hat das nichts zu tun. die meisten produkte, die ich habe, werden gar nicht beworben. zumindest nicht bei uns ... und da ich prinzipiell keine werbung anschaue bzw. höre - ob ich da jetzt die zielgruppe bin?


----------



## beetle (29. November 2013)

Herrliche Diskussion die sowas von zu nichts führt. Ich für meinen Teil kaufe nur Essen beim Discounter. Aber auch nicht immer. Gibt bei Aldi leider keine Demeter Milch. Ach und mit Wein vom Aldi betrinke ich mich auch ganz gern; aber am liebsten mit dem aus Bordeaux. Aber mit den Funktionsklamotten habe ich bisher keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist mir zu sehr Glücksspiel. 
 @alf2013: Alter Yuppi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (29. November 2013)

alf2013 schrieb:


> aber die regel heißt nun mal: *teurer* ist fast *immer besser*, schöner, *langlebiger*, besseres service,* höhere produktqualität* und noch vieles mehr.


 
ich kenns eher anders herum.



anderson schrieb:


> 1. Ultrafeuchtigkeitsleitendes Textil gibt es nicht


 
warum solls das ned geben?
 ich für meinen teil bekomme PP unterwäsche"auf meraklon Basis"  auf teufel komm raus ned nass, wenn du sowas schaffst grosser Respekt von mir.


----------



## 3idoronyh (29. November 2013)

Lorenz, Du bist Kult!

wolle taugt nichts, ist nass zu schwer, wiegt immer viel, aber kann auch wenig, ist dann, in Dünn, sehr gut, wärmt klasse, vor allem als Socke, da vor allem, wenn dünn, dicker also weniger, als dünn, taugt wiederum nichts, ist immer weniger warm, als Plaste, aber dennoch als dünne Socke am besten, wiewohl es doch nass wird, und ein nasses Merino trocknet gut am Körper, und PP Meraklon-was-weiss-ich ist nie-nicht nass zu bekommen, usw....




Kult!


----------



## SofusCorn (29. November 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil kaufe nur Essen beim Discounter.



Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, wo man sich dafür schämen musste, obwohl es doch viele gemacht haben. Heute ist es normal bei aldi und lidl einzukaufen. Edeka gilt als (zu) teuer.


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Kult!


 
nem 15 jährigen was zu erklähren ist schon ne Kunst, vor allem aber dann wenn er nix verstehen kann aus besonderen umständen.


----------



## alf2013 (30. November 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> @_alf2013_: Alter Yuppi.



yuppi und alt ist ein wiederspruch in sich. 

aber ich klink mich jetzt aus. sinnerfassend lesen ist offenbar den wenigsten gegeben. und nur weils teuer ist, kauf ich mir nix. nur weils billig ist, kauf ich mir auch nix. also die diversen standpunkte sind ja keine. sondern nur ein beharren auf billig und teuer. aber es gibt halt auch noch andere kriterien für einen kauf ...


----------



## 3idoronyh (30. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nem 15 jährigen was zu erklähren ist schon ne Kunst, vor allem aber dann wenn er nix verstehen kann aus besonderen umständen.


 

In etwa 22 Threads hast DU zum Thema Wolle, Synthetic und deren Isolation etwa 23 einander diametral widersprechende Aussagen gemacht!

Kult!

Ich bin 42.

Und DU?

Komisches Deutsch, btw!
Kleinschreibung, Rechtschreibung und Satzstellung sehen komisch aus...Ist ja auch schon spät, für dein Alter...


----------



## 3idoronyh (30. November 2013)

..............ät Alf: Good Post!

Ich rauche auch nicht, trinke nur, wenn Madame "kommt" und esse kein totes Tier!
Gehe selten aus, und so.
Fleisch, rauchen, Alk, Losgehen...spart im Jahr sicher....2-3.000.
Da kann man für Komponenten ruhig was ausgeben!


----------



## Son_of_Thor (30. November 2013)

Witzig ist bald nur das man sich anscheinend mit 42 nur hier profilieren kann....

Und wenn man jetzt gerne mal raus geht und es tierisch krachen lässt kann man sich keine Komponenten leisten oder ist man dann nicht genug qualifiziert für das Hobby weil man nicht ALLES investiert?

Ich sehe das unglaublich entspannt, es wird das getragen was funktioniert ENDE der Geschichte. Und ich renne auch nicht den ganzen Tag in den gleichen Klamotten rum, jahaaa der Trend geht eindeutig zum 2. Shirt...wenn ich fahre , fahre ich und nachher duscht man so einfach ist das. 

Probleme machen wo keine sind.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## 3idoronyh (30. November 2013)

Na, Sohn des T(h)ors: motz motz!

Was, wenn ich jeschrieben hätte, 20?

Was, wenn 50?
Egal was, Hauptsache motzen, gegenhalten!
Nicht glauben, abstreiten, negieren, lalalala, wie ein Kind!

Lachhaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (30. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> In etwa 22 Threads hast DU zum Thema Wolle, Synthetic und deren Isolation etwa 23 einander diametral widersprechende Aussagen gemacht!


 
ich kann mir bei einer klaren aussage 23x wiedersprechen oder ist zählen nicht deine stärke?
zeig mal die 23 oder zumindest paar davon, aso und bitte nicht aus zusammenhängen gerissene Bausteine die du dir nach belieben zusammenbaust wie üblich.

deine wiedersprüche hab ich dir ja schon mehrmals verlinkt.


----------



## 3idoronyh (30. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> zeig mal die 23, aso und bitte nicht aus zusammenhängen gerissene Bausteine die du dir nach belieben zusammenbaust.
> 
> deine wiedersprüche hab ich dir ja schon mehrmals verlinkt.


 

"aso"??
Und ..."wiedersprechend"??
Da erhebe ich doch Widerspruch! Allerdings widersprichst Du Dir immer wieder!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widerspruch


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. November 2013)

na dann zeigs mal.


----------



## 3idoronyh (30. November 2013)

Widerspruch!
ich such das mal alles zusammen, ist ja seeehr viel was Du ; Dir widersprechend, da immer wieder schrobst!
Kannste aber auch selber; einfach deine Threads durchlesen, haben dir ja auch 2-3 andere schon geschrieben, dass Du Dir widersprichst.

Kommt, wenn ich Zeit habe.
Jetzt geh ich schlafen, will morgen wieder ne 100er drehen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. November 2013)

jo ist vermutlich besser,
 damitst deine täglichen "100+KM CC geballer" abliefern kannst um deine 18000+ jahreskilometer hinzubekommen mit deinen 52.

ups sind ja nur 42,.... 
und vergiss ned dafür deine wolluniform anzuziehen, weil in den 70ern wars ja von extremsportler unter Verwendung und Plaste ist ja nur neumodisches teufeszeug!!


----------



## SofusCorn (30. November 2013)

3idoronyh. Wie wärs mit einem Avatarbild:





edit: vielleicht hätte ich dazu schreiben müssen, was das für ein Bild ist. Er scheints ja nicht zu wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (30. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo ist vermutlich besser,
> damitst deine täglichen "100+KM CC geballer" abliefern kannst um deine 18000+ jahreskilometer hinzubekommen mit deinen 52.
> 
> ups sind ja nur 42,....
> und vergiss ned dafür deine wolluniform anzuziehen, weil in den 70ern wars ja von extremsportler unter Verwendung und Plaste ist ja nur neumodisches teufeszeug!!


 

Du, besser mit 42 fit sein, und viel fahren (um 18.000/Jahr, als so ein 15jähriger Bengel zu sein, der vielleicht auf 1500 bis 2000 km /Jahr kommt (wie mir zb gerade einer, der mich angreift, per PN schrieb und das zugab....), und dabei moppelig zu sein, und ein Computerfreak, der immerzu vor dem Pc sitzt, bis nachts um 3 und sonst "weite Touren" mit 12 Km macht, so, wie DU!

12 Km ! Lach!


----------



## anderson (30. November 2013)

@3idoronyh, so plump, aber es funktioniert trotzdem. Glückwunsch. Gefällt! Barbie?


----------



## 3idoronyh (30. November 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> 3idoronyh. Wie wärs mit einem Avatarbild:


 
Und Du?
Ein 15jähriger, der sich in nem Ecksofa lümmelt?
Auf nem Ecksofa liegt man drauf, hehe!

Lach!


----------



## vitaminc (30. November 2013)

@lorenz4510
Wenn ich Dir einen Tipp geben darf, immerhin gibst du vielen anderen hier auch sinnvolle Tipps. Einfach nicht mehr antworten!!


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> der immerzu vor dem Pc sitzt, bis nachts um 3 und sonst "weite Touren" mit 12 Km macht, so, wie DU!
> 
> 12 Km ! Lach!


 
soso..... ein selbsternannter extremsportler der hier eine unglaubwürdige Sache nach der anderen von sich gibt,.... meinst wirklich das dir irgendwer abkauft das du täglich 6 stunden und mehr "dein sogenanntes CC geballer" machst womit du manche beiträge zugetextet hast, zudem der peinlicherweise mit dem erfundenen alter von 42 nicht mal ne Ahnung hat wie man sich sinvoll kleidet ist jetzt auch noch Hellseher geworden.


selbst mein täglicher arbeitsweg am rad übertrifft ma locker dein hellseherischen 12KM, und schreiben kann ich immer, schichtbetrieb und inet auf arbeit, joooo sowas gibts.


die 42 jahre kauft dir auch vermutlich keiner ab, bei deiner kindischen und arroganten Schreibweise biste ~13-16.



vitaminc schrieb:


> @_lorenz4510_
> Wenn ich Dir einen Tipp geben darf, immerhin gibst du vielen anderen hier auch sinnvolle Tipps. Einfach nicht mehr antworten!!


 
wenns zumindest ne sachliche Diskussion sein würde...........


----------



## rboncube (30. November 2013)

Kann diesen pubertären 42 Jährigen mal jemand entsorgen. Der nervt.

Gruß René


----------



## 3idoronyh (30. November 2013)

Lorenz...Du gibst vielen hier sinnvolle Tips...

Nur eben, in jede beliebige Richtung! ;-)))
mal pro, mal contra Wolle, mal für dünn, dann gegen dicke Wolle, dann für Plaste im allgemeinen, usw!


Und "Extremsportler" zeigt ja nur, wie weit Du und ein Paar Jungesn hier vom normalem, echten, wahrhaften Sport entfernt sind!

18.000/ 365 = ca 50!
50/ 23 oder 25 Kmh= 2 Stunden!
Was ist soooo extreeeem daran, wenn man ernsthaft Sport machen will, am Tag 2 Stunden zu sporteln?

Das macht jeder Jogger, Schwimmer auch!
Nur eben nicht in der Woche 7x5 Stunden am Pc, und am So dann manl 12 Km Tour, yeah, mit Mtb, so, wie Du!


Greif nicht immer mich persönlich an, mit Beleidigungen, Unterstellungen, Faces, usw!
Glaub mir meine Jahres Km, oder lass es, und liegt weiter auf dem (Eck) Sofa! Witziger gedanke: LORENZ leigt immerzu auf dem Ecksofa! hihihi!!!

Ich fahr jetze los, heute nur mit Crosser, also Strasse und ein paar Wiesen, denn es hat seit 3 tagen dauernd geregnet, und ich steh nicht so auf Schlammschlacht.


Ps: und an den Füssen werde ich natürlich Wollsocken tragen, und zwar teure, denn billige Stinke Plastesocken wärmen ja nicht!

Socken hast Du das ja auch bestätigt, aber nur dünnen, und das im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Stellen...merke also: Lorenz sagt, Wollsocken dünn wärmen gut, besser, als alles andere, aber nicht dick, und sonst allüberall wärmt Wolle nicht/schlechter...is klar!


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. November 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Nur eben, in jede beliebige Richtung! ;-)))
> *mal pro, mal contra Wolle, mal für dünn, dann gegen dicke Wolle*, dann für Plaste im allgemeinen, usw!


 
wennst nochmal langsam und geduldig alles durchlesen würdest und auch mal drüber nachdenken ergibt alles einen sin, nix pro=contra.

und nicht zusammenhänge zerpflücken........ist das wirklich sooo schwer???????

es ist alles abhängig von der Anwendung wann was sin macht und wann eben nicht!!!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (30. November 2013)

Kann mam jemanden den sachlchen Teil der Diskussion entsorgen, die nervt.

1) Fakt ist: je teurer ein Produkt ist, desto einfacher und damit wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass es unter annehmbaren Bedingungen produziert und vertrieben wird. Bei einem billigen Produkt ist es schlicht unmöglich.
2) Fakt ist: für die meisten Biker sind Modelle der Mittelklasse gedacht, da sie die Bedürfnisse der größten Gruppe, zu der du, vermutlich, auchgehörst befriedigen.
Den größten Benefit erreichst du als nicht durch die 450-Euro-Jacke, sondern durch die 160-E.-J.
3) Fakt ist: die besten objektiven Eigenschaften sind egal, wenn die Klamotte (what so ever) dir nicht taugt. Sie muss zu DIR passen. Tut sie das nicht, war sie den Preis für DICH nicht wert.
4) Die High-End-Modelle erfüllen andere Ansprüche als die aus der Mittelklasse. Ein High-End-Trikot soll super-super-leicht usw sein. Die Haltbarkeit stand bei DIESEM Produkt nicht im Vordergrund. Für Racer eben, die alles einer Podiumsposition unterordnen (also in etwa die Hälfte der Starter beim einm Durchschnittsmarathon).
Würde sich ja ka niemand beschweren, wenn er sich nen Formel1-Reifen aufs Auto zieht und der nach 200km Fratze ist. Aber der Grip bis dahin war super!

Also, nicht Aldi mit top of the line vergleichen, sondern mit den Einstiegs-/Mittelklasse-Sachen der Marken herstellen.

Da hat für mich bisher immer die Marke gewonnen.


----------



## americo (30. November 2013)

@Alpine machine,

zu 1.) 
so sollte es eigentlich sein, aber die realität lehrt oft anderes. und dann ist es umso schlimmer, wenn "hochwertige markenware" genauso billig produziert wird wie discounterware, nur teurer verkauft.
und wenn dann mit dem argument gekontert wird, "der kunde hat's in der hand" akzeptiere ICH das zumindest nicht, denn ICH habe keinerlei lust vor jedem kauf eingehende, umfangreiche internetrecherchen über geschäftspraktiken von herstelllern durchzuführen.

aber grundsätzlich finde ich moralische kriterien wie "fair trade", "equal pay" etc. hier ohnehin felh am platz.

zu 4.)
ich weis nicht ob "high-end" mit "profi-qualität" gleichzusetzen ist?

ich glaube, dass auch der "ambitionierte amateur/hobbysportler" der keine rennen fährt anspruch auf hochwertige qualität hat. 
denn im profibereich fahren/arbeiten sowieso die wenigsten mit stangenware.

und das qualitätsargument von markenware muss nicht immer etwas mit gewicht zu tun haben.
da gehören für mich verarbeitung, tragekomfort/passform, langlebigkeit, funktionalität, materialqualität und auch der service nach dem kauf dazu. 

ich finde auch die häufig übertriebene argumentation " der kunde will 200 euro sachen für 6 euro kaufen" falsch und sinnlos.

der kunde (zumindest ich) möchte gute ware die als hochwertig angepriesen und marketingträchtig verkauft wird auch entsprechend haben und dies einigermaßen günstig.
und wenn man oft sieht, das markenware offenbar mit mondpreisen angeboten wird, dass man am ende rabattschlachten starten kann, stellt sich mir z.b. schon häufig die frage was ist günstig und teuer überhaupt?

ist z.b. eine jacke die vor kurzem noch 400 euro gekostet hat und jetzt für 200 euro verkauft wird jetzt teuer oder günstig? billig ist sie sicher nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (30. November 2013)

americo schrieb:


> ......
> ich weis nicht ob "high-end" mit "*profi-qualität*" gleichzusetzen ist?
> 
> ich glaube, dass auch der "ambitionierte amateur/hobbysportler" der keine rennen fährt anspruch auf hochwertige *qualität* hat........


 
das Problem an sich ist eher das wort"qualität"

da jeder was anderes mit dem wort verbindet!

für den einen bedeutet das wort Haltbarkeit eines produktes, ein anderer verbindet damit wiederrum nur Funktionalität, wieder ein andere die reine Verarbeitung oder Haptik,.......

wie alpine richtig sagt:
 es gibt Sachen die auf Leistung getrimmt sind die halten oft nicht sonderlich, andere sind wieder bombproof gemacht die halten ewig dafür nicht mehr sonderlich funktionell, andere erfüllen alle modischen Aspekte aber......oder ne Kombination aus manchen punkten.

nen Kompromiss geht man im grunde immer ein.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (30. November 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Kann mam jemanden den sachlchen Teil der Diskussion entsorgen, die nervt.
> 
> 1) Fakt ist: je teurer ein Produkt ist, desto einfacher und damit wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass es unter annehmbaren Bedingungen produziert und vertrieben wird. Bei einem billigen Produkt ist es schlicht unmöglich.
> 2) Fakt ist: für die meisten Biker sind Modelle der Mittelklasse gedacht, da sie die Bedürfnisse der größten Gruppe, zu der du, vermutlich, auchgehörst befriedigen.
> ...



An Punkt 1 zweifel ich halt am meisten. Ich glaube die "großen" und teuren schröpfen da meist noch mehr ab als die billig Anbieter. Mich würde ja wirklich das Verhältnis mal interessieren also was z.B. ein Discounter als Menge macht für seine Kleidungsaktionen im Jahr oder ein Premiumhersteller der Weltweit durchgehend seine Kollektion anbietet. Wenn jetzt eine Kette mit 4 Buchstaben die Kleidung anbietet tut sie das ja, Global gesehen extremst begrenzt.

Und leider denke ich beim Menschen immer, das je mehr Profit möglich ist, er diesen auch machen will und wird. Gibt nur sehr sehr wenige Marken wo man wirklich noch ein gutes Gefühl hat, aus meiner Sicht.

Aber recht hast du natürlich das wenn ein Produkt immer spezieller wird man es eben auch nur für genau diesen Zweck und wohl auch nur eher kurzzeitig, dafür aber mit Max Performance nutzen kann. Wenn es das dann noch gut macht, hat man alle Zutaten für einen sehr hohen Preis.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## DennisS (30. November 2013)

Vaude produziert nachhaltig, und kostet mmn im humanen bereich.
MIt Billigprodukten komme ich nicht klar, die taugen mmn nix.
Für Billigen Wein ist das Leben zu kurz


----------



## 3idoronyh (30. November 2013)

genau!

Für billigen Wein, und Skiklamotten vom Discounter, die aus Bangladesh kommen, und eigentlich dafür gedacht sind, dass die typischen Discounter Kunden 1x /Jaht wegwerfklamotten fürn Winterurlaub koofen könn, dafür ist das leben zu kurz!


----------



## 3idoronyh (30. November 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Kann mam jemanden den sachlchen Teil der Diskussion entsorgen, die nervt.
> 
> 1) Fakt ist: je teurer ein Produkt ist, desto einfacher und damit wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass es unter annehmbaren Bedingungen produziert und vertrieben wird. Bei einem billigen Produkt ist es schlicht unmöglich.
> 2) Fakt ist: für die meisten Biker sind Modelle der Mittelklasse gedacht, da sie die Bedürfnisse der größten Gruppe, zu der du, vermutlich, auchgehörst befriedigen.
> ...


 
Good Post!
Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt!

Diskussion zuende....


----------



## Myrkskog (30. November 2013)

americo schrieb:


> ...ist z.b. eine jacke die vor kurzem noch 400 euro gekostet hat und jetzt für 200 euro verkauft wird jetzt teuer oder günstig? billig ist sie sicher nicht?



Man darf hier Discounter Klamotten nicht mit Outdoor Klamotten gleichsetzen, da diese einfach ganz anders kalkuliert sind. Ein Händler, der im Outdoorbereich eine 400 Jacke für 200 "rausschmeißt" legt i.d.R. drauf. Insofern ist die Jacke für 200 also sehr günstig.
Die Jacke ist dann normalerweise auch hochwertig und hält, wenn sie für den entsprechenden Einsatzbereich richtig gewählt und ab und an gepflegt wurde, ziemlich lange. Der Preis von 400 ist dann auch gerechtfertigt.
Komischerweise sehen das viele Leute nicht so, haben aber kein Problem damit sich z.B. jedes Jahr das neuste Iphone für 600 oder mehr zu kaufen.
Wenn man sich vorher etwas über die Bekleidungshersteller informiert, bekommt man für den Preis auch ein Produkt, welches recht ökologich und sozial gerecht gefertigt wurde. Beim "Apfel" weiß man spätestens seit 2010 was das eigentlich für ein Sauhaufen ist.
Man kann natürlich auch rumheulen, behaupten dass sowieso nichts zu ändern ist und so eine Diskussion nicht in das größte deutsche MTB Forum mit tausenden Lesern gehört.
Wir können auch alle nur noch rumfurzen, krass fette Videos schauen, uns in unseren Höhlen verkriechen, gegenseitig andizzen, mit Knüppeln auf den Kopf hauen und vorm Säbelzahntiger davonrennen. Wenn so die Zukunft aussieht bin ich herzhaft froh, dass ich die zukünftigen Generationen nicht mehr überleben muss - denn auf Dauer wird das nicht mehr gutgehen...


----------



## tvaellen (1. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Good Post!
> Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt!
> 
> Diskussion zuende....



Das sehe ich ebenso.


----------

